# MineCraft



## ScottALot

Anyone got it? One of the best games for its low price! This thread really only works if other people are interested/already have it, so I'll wait for other posts.


----------



## lubo4444

I never even heard of it.


----------



## russb

Or me!!


----------



## ScottALot

Aw man, how is this possible?!

It's like ~13$ and it's in the Alpha stage right now. It's somewhat boring to watch unless you've played it before, but I'll post some videos anyways. Basically, you are in this world where everything (rocks, wood, water, lava, dirt, ore, fire, etc...) is made of blocks. There is no objective, you just mine whatever blocks you want and forge your own house(s) and constructs that you want.

You can play on a few difficulties (peaceful, easy, medium, hard) that change the amount of damage you take from enemies. (on peaceful, there are no enemies) Enemies are skeletons, zombies, spiders, slimes, and some others I think that come after you either at night or in dungeons (explained later). At night, enemies spawn in unlit areas so if you have your house lit up, then you have some time to be ready to defend yourself. The enemies just roam the world until they are within eyesight of you. If that happens, they just book it towards you. Sometimes you can hear them make their respective sounds so you know to look around, other times they will sneak up on you and scare the crap out of you.

With the blocks that you find, you can create different usable objects. Unassisted, you have a workbox of 4 squares. If you want 9 squares, you must make a workbench like this.

Wood Wood
Wood Wood

Then you place that workbench down and you can create things like:
Boats
Blank Blank Blank
Wood Blank Wood
Wood Wood Wood

or mining picks (in this case, a stone pick)
Stone Stone Stone
blank Stick blank
blank Stick blank

You'll find dungeons while mining underground. Sometimes you'll stumble upon them, other times, you'll hear a strange noise and while that noise is playing, you can figure out where it's coming from by facing different directions and comparing the noise. In these dungeons, there are enemies to face as well as hazards like waterfalls and lava. Why go in dungeons, then? Because dungeons have the best things to mine, like coal, obsidian (made by channeling water to a lava source), and diamond (rarest thing you'll find) as well as other blocks.

It's only 13$ while in Alpha stage, but it will double when the game releases. You can play with friends if they host their own server, and if you want to just build without the risk of running out of blocks or being hunted by enemies, you can play the free classic version. Let me know if you buy it!

[YT]2Sk6RRYJBWo[/YT]
^hacked

[YT]7fS4UvHRCvs[/YT]

[YT]0VWnQHS-ffs[/YT]

[YT]yp_tsR3Y_P0[/YT]


----------



## JlCollins005

when was this game made like 1990? thats what it looks like


----------



## ScottALot

It's supposed to be like that hehe ... the graphics are terrible, but it's so addicting, it's worth trying out. Here are my screenshots:

http://www.computerforum.com/1528367-post8523.html


----------



## Twist86

@ScottALot
I must admit that pit of little girls with no way out in the first video made me think "where's pedobear in this picture" 


I got this for my nephew and he loves it....I played it a few times but I can't really get into it unless I am really really stoned. I require a challenge of some kind or a goal to reach and I really hate the wood/stone picks as they take forever to break stuff up. If I ever find a cheat for Obsidian id like it more OR if they made the lower-end picks dig in 1 hit (same durability though) would be awesome.


----------



## bomberboysk

I have some friends who are totally addicted to it....i havent ever played it so i can't really comment on it.


----------



## ScottALot

Well someone needs to buy it and start playing with me O_O


----------



## Twist86

ScottALot said:


> Well someone needs to buy it and start playing with me O_O



Sadly not my cup of tea....I am a very "goal orientated" kinda guy. Building is fun but there is no point if there is no challenge for example build a castle and then survive till you die from enemies "sieging" your castle. Sadly once you get a hole in the earth and enough coal for 100+ torches you never really run into any enemies and its just a artistic building game.


----------



## Mez

I'm currently playing the Classic Version, I just built a mansion on the side of a hill with a waterfall and moat, but apparently you can't save data on the classic version


----------



## ScottALot

I think you can? Esc menu should have a button for saving and if it doesn't, there's some way to save it on your desktop. Try downloading the classic version instead of using the browser.


----------



## JareeB

i just bought this game, scott we should play. and someone needs to host a 24/7 sever for this game!!


----------



## Mez

The Classic is the free version, you need to pay to be able to save


----------



## [email protected]

I'm curious to try but where do you get it?


----------



## Mez

[email protected] said:


> I'm curious to try but where do you get it?



Minecraft.net


----------



## ScottALot

Anyone buy?


----------



## ScottALot

Jeese guys, it's only 13$ ! And it's always getting better! Alpha stage is amazing, can't wait til Beta and release


----------



## Twist86

ScottALot said:


> Jeese guys, it's only 13$ ! And it's always getting better! Alpha stage is amazing, can't wait til Beta and release



Ever think the game just isn't all that appealing to others and no one wants to spend $13 on it? I mean I accept the price as my nephew loves the game but I think its boring and can't see myself spending countless hours doing it. Id rather just go up in the attic and get my lego collection and just fill my entire living room with a city of legos with my nephew/cousin then play minecraft by myself doing the same thing digitally.


If they ever add some actual goals vs building only then I might get interested but the designer all ready said he wont.


----------



## Mez

Just bought the game last night  Totally addicted, but im still just building a mine... I have like 5 floors in my mine all the way down to where you can't dig anymore, and I keep running into Lava and almost killing myself. I've found quite a bit of gold, a few diamonds, and alot of iron. I just finished building my dock for my boats, and I created a genius water device that carries unwanted materials (you have to throw them in) and carries them to a pit with lava at the end and burns them


----------



## Twist86

Alien! Where? said:


> Just bought the game last night  Totally addicted, but im still just building a mine... I have like 5 floors in my mine all the way down to where you can't dig anymore, and I keep running into Lava and almost killing myself. I've found quite a bit of gold, a few diamonds, and alot of iron. I just finished building my dock for my boats, and I created a genius water device that carries unwanted materials (you have to throw them in) and carries them to a pit with lava at the end and burns them



Lava is a great thing....take a bucket (3 steel) and carry the lava to other places for cheap "Light" also Obsidian spawns in the lava which is suppose to be the strongest ore in the game. Use a Diamond Pick to get it out.


----------



## Darthaus

Quite possibly on of the greatest games ever made. And Im not just saying that.
Once a stable multiplayer comes out this will be amazing!


----------



## JareeB

Darthaus said:


> Quite possibly on of the greatest games ever made. And Im not just saying that.
> Once a stable multiplayer comes out this will be amazing!



yes it is haha some needs to host a computerforum only server


----------



## ScottALot

JareeB said:


> yes it is haha some needs to host a computerforum only server



Yeah that'd be awesome! It's going to be great when the Beta/Release comes out so we can fight enemies in multiplayer.


----------



## Aastii

omg this game is awesome!! I qwas skeptical from the videos, but actually playing it is totally different, it is brilliant. Got a huuuuuuuuge house with windows and doors and everything, with 1 room with a massive mine going through water (ladders stop the water at certain points), got full garden, full armour, but I want me some lava now  not quite deep enough just yet

=EDIT=

got to bedrock, and a cave with water and lava  having fun redirecting it all and dropping stuff in it . I just so happen to know right above it is a cave which has mobs in it, going to mine up and see what happens when they fall in


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Yeah that'd be awesome! It's going to be great when the Beta/Release comes out so we can fight enemies in multiplayer.



heck yeah it would be!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

There is a free weekend cause of some screw up with the server if people wanna try it


----------



## Troncoso

How do you make a door? Or ladder? and get armo??? Dang. I thougt my castle was awesome but I don't even know how to make a door.


----------



## Twist86

Troncoso said:


> How do you make a door? Or ladder? and get armo??? Dang. I thougt my castle was awesome but I don't even know how to make a door.



http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting#Basic


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> How do you make a door? Or ladder? and get armo??? Dang. I thougt my castle was awesome but I don't even know how to make a door.



for a ladder, make a H shake out of sticks on a crafting table

for a door make 2 columns next to each other of wood or iron (so assuming that you have an arangement on the table like so:

1 2 3
4 5 6
7 8 9

1, 2, 4, 5, 7 and 8 would be filled with the wood or iron)

Remember that iron doors can't be opened just by the user 

On about doors, I made some yesterday to put in my house rather than an archway behind a lit alleyway and it wouldn't go in. I am right to think that you make your door, get it out and just right click the edge of the block that you wish to put it on?


----------



## Troncoso

I successfully made some doors. I just click on the block I want the hinges to be on and they work great. Is there a way to make large doors? I have a large front opening to my castle......or mabye a gate?


----------



## Mez

you can put 2 doors next to each other and it will become a large door.


----------



## Troncoso

I have 2 doors next to each other but I want them to be taller, is that possible? Or do you mean put doors together on the work bench?


----------



## Mez

Yeah, I mean't put them next to each other, but unfortunately you can't make doors taller.


----------



## Mez

The minecraft website server crashed yesterday, it just really shows how popular this game is really becoming. Go look at the website and see what he has to do now


----------



## Mez

Started a new game and found these 

My new house !







Beautiful view from the top of the mountain on my house.


----------



## Troncoso

I have another question. Sooo, I didn't buy the game, and I read that you can't play online unless you do. Can I make server for me and my girlfriend so we can play thogether though? I have the paid version, but I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> I have another question. Sooo, I didn't buy the game, and I read that you can't play online unless you do. Can I make server for me and my girlfriend so we can play thogether though? I have the paid version, but I didn't pay for it.



read the forum rules. Once you have done that, you will be able to tell if we can answer your question


----------



## Troncoso

Yeah. I know that deal and stuff. I was just wondering about the server. didn't think it'd be a problem to answer that part of the question. Either way, even if I did pay for it, how can I make my own server for me and her?


----------



## Twist86

Troncoso said:


> Yeah. I know that deal and stuff. I was just wondering about the server. didn't think it'd be a problem to answer that part of the question. Either way, even if I did pay for it, how can I make my own server for me and her?



Its still tied to helping you with a stolen copy of a program. Its not that expensive go buy your girlfriend one and it will solve the problem. I mean she will cost you more then that in the future so its chump change in comparison.


----------



## Troncoso

Well, is it really stolen when the free version is just single player anyway? either way online is free until further notice. Either way, I found how to create servers and its a freakin pain. And yeah....it's been over a year now....the money I've spent...


----------



## ScottALot

Yeah the servers are a pain to get working... Especially in the alpha. However it still is stealing and the 13$ is nothing to whine about. It's more fun than some games that cost 60$ !!!


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Yeah the servers are a pain to get working... Especially in the alpha. However it still is stealing and the 13$ is nothing to whine about. It's more fun than some games that cost 60$ !!!



yeah i tryed hosting a sever and i cant cuz i have two routers blocking it and they slow my internet down


----------



## Troncoso

ScottALot said:


> Yeah the servers are a pain to get working... Especially in the alpha. However it still is stealing and the 13$ is nothing to whine about. It's more fun than some games that cost 60$ !!!



I just wanted to try it before buying it. Once the beta comes along I'm sure to get it. I agree with you that is worth more than 13$.


----------



## ScottALot

Alien! Where? That's a great generated world! A lot better than mine... a lot of flat land.


----------



## Mez

ScottALot said:


> Alien! Where? That's a great generated world! A lot better than mine... a lot of flat land.



Yeah, but I have yet to use it . I hit a giant iron deposit in the mine/cavern (There was a pre-generated cave system) underneath my house so I'm working on build a roller coaster


----------



## ScottALot

Alien! Where? said:


> Yeah, but I have yet to use it . I hit a giant iron deposit in the mine/cavern (There was a pre-generated cave system) underneath my house so I'm working on build a roller coaster



I made this huge minecart system that's now useless because I've basically mined everything in the dungeons the tracks lead to.


----------



## JareeB

i keep dieing in my mine cuz there is like 5 npc in there by me at one time


----------



## ScottALot

JareeB said:


> i keep dieing in my mine cuz there is like 5 npc in there by me at one time



Play on peaceful then... I play on Peaceful until I get a good house and setup so dying doesn't destroy everything I have. Then I play on Easy or normal because hard is... hard.


----------



## Troncoso

WOO! I was in the middle of one heck of a giant castle project....and I get a blue screen. Now my save data is gone.......................


----------



## JareeB

Troncoso said:


> WOO! I was in the middle of one heck of a giant castle project....and I get a blue screen. Now my save data is gone.......................



dang that sucks


----------



## BurningSkyline

JlCollins005 said:


> when was this game made like 1990? thats what it looks like


Game was made in 2009 and still in alpha.


----------



## ScottALot

BurningSkyline said:


> Game was made in 2009 and still in alpha.



Things are like that when only one person is in development.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Things are like that when only one person is in development.



yeah but hey at lest we are seeing progress


----------



## ScottALot

Every friday we are


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Every friday we are



what?


----------



## ScottALot

JareeB said:


> what?



Secret Friday Updates... every friday. Notch adds a little feature to the game every week in addition to fixing bugs.

Had the scariest moment of Minecraft history... just stayed out of this skeleton's range with 1/2 heart of health while zombies, spiders, and creepers made their way towards me


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

ScottALot said:


> Secret Friday Updates... every friday. Notch adds a little feature to the game every week in addition to fixing bugs.
> 
> Had the scariest moment of Minecraft history... just stayed out of this skeleton's range with 1/2 heart of health while zombies, spiders, and creepers made their way towards me



Yeah the friday updates are awesome 

did you die in the end? lol... surely something must have got you?

I had a pretty scary moment the other day, I mined a block in the ceiling and about 5 or 6 things fell on top of me and proceeded to quickly kill me lol.


----------



## ScottALot

Dropkickmurphys said:


> Yeah the friday updates are awesome
> 
> did you die in the end? lol... surely something must have got you?
> 
> I had a pretty scary moment the other day, I mined a block in the ceiling and about 5 or 6 things fell on top of me and proceeded to quickly kill me lol.



This is basically how it looked







I needed my furnace and toolbench and I was stuck against a wall with the skeleton out of aggro range, but the zombies and stuff were slowly walking towards me. I was able to kill the other guys with no trouble, but the skeleton that seemed to be guarding my stuff was cleverly killed. I got a cow to walk in front of him while I ran up to the skeleton and slashed away. I survived!!!


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> This is basically how it looked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed my furnace and toolbench and I was stuck against a wall with the skeleton out of aggro range, but the zombies and stuff were slowly walking towards me. I was able to kill the other guys with no trouble, but the skeleton that seemed to be guarding my stuff was cleverly killed. I got a cow to walk in front of him while I ran up to the skeleton and slashed away. I survived!!!



lol nice, god i wish we had a sinking server to play on together we could start a bad a** village


----------



## ROFLcopter

Yeah someone should definitely start a CF server. I'm still adding stuff to my current house right now. I built it on top of the mountain so I wouldn't get ninja'd by a creeper like I see in some vids.


----------



## Dystopia

My friend plays this. He told me how he is making this huge underground city, and sometimes gets lost


----------



## Troncoso

31!m!n80r said:


> My friend plays this. He told me how he is making this huge underground city, and sometimes gets lost



That's exactly what I'm doing now. Though I've only actually built the gate. Dwarves are a lot smarter than they are given credit for. It is much easier to dig out a city than it is to build one from the ground up.


----------



## ScottALot

I'm thinking of trying to get one going, but I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Mez

If you make the room just big enough, your player looks like hes grinding his head on the ceiling in third person, but if you are in first person it looks much higher than that.


----------



## ScottALot

I can't figure out the server thing... I think I got one working, but when I go to it, it goes to Minecraft Classic /shrug


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> I can't figure out the server thing... I think I got one working, but when I go to it, it goes to Minecraft Classic /shrug



lame, did you use the minecraft server 2.0 download?

this is what happends when i try an host one


----------



## ScottALot

JareeB said:


> lame, did you use the minecraft server 2.0 download?
> 
> this is what happends when i try an host one



In Google Chrome are you playing Minecraft while trying to use the server?


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> In Google Chrome are you playing Minecraft while trying to use the server?



no its for the real game that you buy not the mp on the website game.


----------



## Troncoso

Woo! I finished the entrance to my underground city. Complete with giant statue:


----------



## JareeB

Troncoso said:


> Woo! I finished the entrance to my underground city. Complete with giant statue:



thats looks sweet


----------



## joh06937

[YT]LGkkyKZVzug[/YT]

OH SH-


----------



## JareeB

joh06937 said:


> [YT]LGkkyKZVzug[/YT]
> 
> OH SH-



dang that must have takin for ever


----------



## Rocko

JareeB said:


> dang that must have takin for ever


----------



## Troncoso

I don't know how I stayed mesmerized the whole 9:36.......but I did.....

We need a CF server and with our combined efforts we can make something so massive it kicks this guys and shadowmourne (is that what it is called? shadow something)'s tail.


----------



## Mez

YEAHHH start a server so I can greif it


----------



## ScottALot

Yeah someone needs to find a server...

Well, today, I made the biggest EPIC FAIL EVER

Many hours of work was put into making a multi-floored tower in which each floor was made of a different material increasing in rarity from cobblestone to obsidian. I used a wooden spiral staircase right in the middle of the tower that went all the way to the top of the map. I got to the top and there was a little room left. My plan was to have a drape of lava from the top that would end at the roof of the obsidian floor. That didn't work. The lava somehow flowed backwards and made its way to the wooden staircase. The staircase went up in flames and my friend, a server mod, came over with water blocks to place at the top to douse the flames. Instead of saving my house or just leaving it (I'd lose my wood floor and wood staircase, big whoop) alone, he succeeded in turning my tower into an abstract work of art made of cobblestone. We then blew it up with TNT and put an RIP sign there. Sad day.


----------



## Mez

Eh, I had an alright day, made about 30 pieces of TNT and blew a gigantic, I mean GIGANTIC hole in the floor next to my spawn, Led me to a cavern and now im just exploring


----------



## Troncoso

Haha, minecraft has become days of our lives.

sep 30, 3010

I built a bridge from my watch tower to a floating island. Woo!


----------



## JareeB

lol im saving my time with the game i only built my own house and have a huge mine.


----------



## PabloTeK

When I work out how to host two instances off my box I'll let you know of an address you can connect to


----------



## ScottALot

PabloTeK said:


> When I work out how to host two instances off my box I'll let you know of an address you can connect to



I love you.


----------



## JareeB

scottalot said:


> i love you.



+1


----------



## JlCollins005

alright im confused i started a new world or whatever do i just roam and break stuff to unlock things or what


----------



## JareeB

JlCollins005 said:


> alright im confused i started a new world or whatever do i just roam and break stuff to unlock things or what



yup


----------



## ScottALot

JlCollins005 said:


> alright im confused i started a new world or whatever do i just roam and break stuff to unlock things or what



Alpha or Classic version?

Alpha - Set up a shelter, try to survive the onslaughts of monsters from the dark while trying to find dungeons and rare ores to make newer items out of.

Classic - make whatever structure or monument you wish, just for fun.


----------



## JlCollins005

its alpha i just joined in a new world setting at peaceful was roaming, im not sure how its addicting i was bored after 15 minutes


----------



## ScottALot

Turn it from peaceful to easy or something... you'll figure out the addiction.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Turn it from peaceful to easy or something... you'll figure out the addiction.



heck yeah he will


----------



## Troncoso

dang.... I feel different now...my addiction is the building I have mine set on peaceful too.


----------



## JareeB

Troncoso said:


> dang.... I feel different now...my addiction is the building I have mine set on peaceful too.



haha i havnt play the game in like 3 days cuz my world sucks i can hardly find any diamonds


----------



## Mez

Found my first dungeon today, had a pig spawner? Wish I could pick it up, it would make good use for Pork


----------



## Troncoso

What are you guys defining as a dungeon? Cause everything I'm building is underground. Gonna make a video tour soon.

Also, what the heck are those burning cages?? I stare at them for a while, then break them open...and nothing.


----------



## ScottALot

Alien! Where? said:


> Found my first dungeon today, had a pig spawner? Wish I could pick it up, it would make good use for Pork



Are you playing on peaceful? Sometimes pig spawners pop up on peaceful, but almost never during easy /shrug



JareeB said:


> haha i havnt play the game in like 3 days cuz my world sucks i can hardly find any diamonds



The easiest way to find diamond is to find a dungeon... finding those can be really easy or very hard depending on your luck, but sometimes you can find a whole mess of dungeons just by doing what you'd do normally... they just happen like that.



Troncoso said:


> What are you guys defining as a dungeon? Cause everything I'm building is underground. Gonna make a video tour soon.
> 
> Also, what the heck are those burning cages?? I stare at them for a while, then break them open...and nothing.



Burning cage = Monster spawner in >Peaceful modes ... dungeons are areas that are already carved out underground that make finding rare ores easy. You'll be able to tell if you see the trademark water falls and lava streams down there.


----------



## JlCollins005

sc0t do you have like aim or something so you can help me out


----------



## ROFLcopter

Finding diamond is actually fairly easy. Just dig to the bottom of the map until you get to the bedrock (unbreakable stone). From there start digging around that area and eventually you'll find diamond. I think you need an iron pickaxe to mine it tho.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Are you playing on peaceful? Sometimes pig spawners pop up on peaceful, but almost never during easy /shrug
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way to find diamond is to find a dungeon... finding those can be really easy or very hard depending on your luck, but sometimes you can find a whole mess of dungeons just by doing what you'd do normally... they just happen like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Burning cage = Monster spawner in >Peaceful modes ... dungeons are areas that are already carved out underground that make finding rare ores easy. You'll be able to tell if you see the trademark water falls and lava streams down there.



scott ill make a video of how stinking big my mine is and then ill probly start a new world lol


----------



## Troncoso

Well dang I found a lot of dungeons. I found obsidian but apparently I can't get it without diamond


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Troncoso said:


> Well dang I found a lot of dungeons. I found obsidian but apparently I can't get it without diamond



Yeah you can't mine obsidian without a Diamond mining pick. Obsidian is useless at the moment anyways, it takes ages to mine and you can't make anythign with it. Unless you are planning on using it for a building or something.


----------



## JareeB

Dropkickmurphys said:


> Yeah you can't mine obsidian without a Diamond mining pick. Obsidian is useless at the moment anyways, it takes ages to mine and you can't make anythign with it. Unless you are planning on using it for a building or something.



yup


----------



## ScottALot

JlCollins005 said:


> sc0t do you have like aim or something so you can help me out



PM Me your steam, I actually don't know what mine is, I just know my appeared username.



ROFLcopter said:


> Finding diamond is actually fairly easy. Just dig to the bottom of the map until you get to the bedrock (unbreakable stone). From there start digging around that area and eventually you'll find diamond. I think you need an iron pickaxe to mine it tho.



What about the part where you strike a pool of lava and die?



JareeB said:


> scott ill make a video of how stinking big my mine is and then ill probly start a new world lol



Can't wait to see it


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> PM Me your steam, I actually don't know what mine is, I just know my appeared username.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part where you strike a pool of lava and die?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it



yeah its so big i cant really show it all but i still made a video its rendering it will take like 10 mins till its done. lol i hate my dual core since i just built my brother a quad core its so much faster


----------



## JareeB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mCpLKrAnc


not done with the quilty suff yet


----------



## Troncoso

theres....nothing there. or its just me.


----------



## JareeB

Troncoso said:


> theres....nothing there. or its just me.



try that


----------



## Egon

Is there a CF server setup?


----------



## ScottALot

Not yet... we're trying to get one going though.


----------



## ScottALot

Also:
http://www.computerforum.com/21659-official-screenshot-thread-427.html#post1536298



ScottALot said:


> Hehe, render glitch showing me the secret dungeons minecraft holds underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOLLOW MY RULES! Especially the last one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, Scott has 18 diamonds  and 3 more in his pickaxe.


----------



## Egon

I could toss up a server for a day; Maybe more. It depends on how much it starts to lag my other game server.


----------



## ScottALot

Well if you could figure out how to use the server software and get a server up for us, that'd be great! I don't think it'd work if it was so temporary though.


----------



## Egon

Try to join 71.206.191.252.


----------



## ScottALot

Egon said:


> Try to join 71.206.191.252.



 It works, and it's winter


----------



## Mez

Im going to connect now, anyone on?


----------



## Egon

There is like one person on right now. But good news. Here is an online/offline thing.


----------



## Troncoso

To...show...when someone is on the server???


----------



## mrjack

I just died because I got greedy and didn't think about what I was doing. I dug down and fell into lava.

I had:
- 2 diamond pickaxes
- 1 diamond shovel
- 5 diamonds
- a bunch of iron pickaxes
- a lot of coal as well as iron and gold ore
- a lot of redstone dust
- about 150 torches

On the plus side I finally found a gigantic (and I mean *GIGANTIC*) network of caverns after digging around for many hours.

Needless to say I'm pissed off but also a little excited. I probably wouldn't have found my way back anyway.

EDIT: One feature I'd love to see is to be able to map out the world and mark out my route. I think it should involve making a material for the map itself, each part of the material being limited to a certain surface area of the world. And perhaps introduce squids that you can harvest ink from? Or perhaps use the blood of the animals already in the game. Just saying...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

mrjack said:


> I just died because I got greedy and didn't think about what I was doing. I dug down and fell into lava.
> 
> I had:
> - 2 diamond pickaxes
> - 1 diamond shovel
> - 5 diamonds
> - a bunch of iron pickaxes
> - a lot of coal as well as iron and gold ore
> - a lot of redstone dust
> - about 150 torches
> 
> On the plus side I finally found a gigantic (and I mean *GIGANTIC*) network of caverns after digging around for many hours.
> 
> Needless to say I'm pissed off but also a little excited. I probably wouldn't have found my way back anyway.
> 
> EDIT: One feature I'd love to see is to be able to map out the world and mark out my route. I think it should involve making a material for the map itself, each part of the material being limited to a certain surface area of the world. And perhaps introduce squids that you can harvest ink from? Or perhaps use the blood of the animals already in the game. Just saying...



Ouch lol... I fell in lava before with a lot of diamond stuff. I tend to try and put all the important stuff im not using (like spare diamond stuff) in a chest out the way so I don't keep losing stuff if I die.

One thing that I find really fun at the moment is being an OP (or admin) on my mates server, you can just spawn items for yourself  It fun spawning 100's of dynamite and placing it everywhere


----------



## mrjack

Dropkickmurphys said:


> Ouch lol... I fell in lava before with a lot of diamond stuff. I tend to try and put all the important stuff im not using (like spare diamond stuff) in a chest out the way so I don't keep losing stuff if I die.
> 
> One thing that I find really fun at the moment is being an OP (or admin) on my mates server, you can just spawn items for yourself  It fun spawning 100's of dynamite and placing it everywhere



I really should start keeping a chest or two with me when I explore. Hopefully I'll be able to learn from my mistakes.


----------



## ScottALot

mrjack said:


> I just died because I got greedy and didn't think about what I was doing. I dug down and fell into lava.
> 
> I had:
> - 2 diamond pickaxes
> - 1 diamond shovel
> - 5 diamonds
> - a bunch of iron pickaxes
> - a lot of coal as well as iron and gold ore
> - a lot of redstone dust
> - about 150 torches
> 
> On the plus side I finally found a gigantic (and I mean *GIGANTIC*) network of caverns after digging around for many hours.
> 
> Needless to say I'm pissed off but also a little excited. I probably wouldn't have found my way back anyway.
> 
> EDIT: One feature I'd love to see is to be able to map out the world and mark out my route. I think it should involve making a material for the map itself, each part of the material being limited to a certain surface area of the world. And perhaps introduce squids that you can harvest ink from? Or perhaps use the blood of the animals already in the game. Just saying...



I saw two diamond ores one time and when I mined one, it fell into the layer of lava that was below it. The second one was on the same level as the other, so I planned to try and jump out before dying and jump in the pool of water next to the lava. Didn't work out that way, trying to get out of lava is much harder than getting out of water.



Dropkickmurphys said:


> Ouch lol... I fell in lava before with a lot of diamond stuff. I tend to try and put all the important stuff im not using (like spare diamond stuff) in a chest out the way so I don't keep losing stuff if I die.
> 
> One thing that I find really fun at the moment is being an OP (or admin) on my mates server, you can just spawn items for yourself  It fun spawning 100's of dynamite and placing it everywhere



TNT = Awwwesome.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

mrjack said:


> I really should start keeping a chest or two with me when I explore. Hopefully I'll be able to learn from my mistakes.



Yeah, that's what I have started doing. So I now have miles of tunnels / caves with chests, furnaces and workbenches every so often. Only problem is if you store something in one, but are miles away, you have to walk all the way back to it lol.



> TNT = Awwwesome.



haha it is indeed, placing a whole stack of 64 on multiplayer (so you can't die) and blowing them all up at once is hilarious! Me and my mate keep blowing holes in mountains just cause we can  lol


----------



## mrjack

Dropkickmurphys said:


> Yeah, that's what I have started doing. So I now have miles of tunnels / caves with chests, furnaces and workbenches every so often. Only problem is if you store something in one, but are miles away, you have to walk all the way back to it lol.



I'd like to have torches with different colors that I could use to mark the different tunnels. It would make it easier to keep track of all the caverns.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

mrjack said:


> I'd like to have torches with different colors that I could use to mark the different tunnels. It would make it easier to keep track of all the caverns.



That would be awesome. It can get really confusing when there are hundreds. Would also mean you wouldn't get lost as easily. 

You can make redstone torches, but they aren't as bright as they are mainly used for lighting the redstone fuses.


----------



## ScottALot

aasti, you're terrible! Decorating your house with those terrible emblems.


----------



## mrjack

Does anybody know how to split one trail of redstone dust into two (one input -> two outputs)? I've been trying out different things and I've been searching for an answer, but I can't find one.

Just drawing two trails from one doesn't work. And I've been trying to do something more intricate with redstone torches and blocks.

I need to figure this out for a double door system I'm working on. I've got a working XOR circuit that allows me to use two levers (one outside and one inside my house) to open and close a door, but I need to split that signal so that it opens/closes two doors that are next to each other.


----------



## ScottALot

mrjack said:


> Does anybody know how to split one trail of redstone dust into two (one input -> two outputs)? I've been trying out different things and I've been searching for an answer, but I can't find one.
> 
> Just drawing two trails from one doesn't work. And I've been trying to do something more intricate with redstone torches and blocks.
> 
> I need to figure this out for a double door system I'm working on. I've got a working XOR circuit that allows me to use two levers (one outside and one inside my house) to open and close a door, but I need to split that signal so that it opens/closes two doors that are next to each other.



I'm not sure if there's a way without using redstone torches... I think the redstone torches can act as splitters.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> aasti, you're terrible! Decorating your house with those terrible emblems.



pfft, and who put them there? 

If you lot want, I can make a channel in my CoD clan's TS for Minecraft. We have done it with other games that members play, like MoH, CoH, WoW, League of Legends etc, so wouldn't be a problem. Don't be surprised if you get spoke to when you join though and other members are on


----------



## ScottALot

I'm up for it ^


----------



## Aastii

pm me if you want the ip and what not. You will need TS3 to play, downloadable from here:

http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads


----------



## ROFLcopter

mrjack said:


> Does anybody know how to split one trail of redstone dust into two (one input -> two outputs)? I've been trying out different things and I've been searching for an answer, but I can't find one.
> 
> Just drawing two trails from one doesn't work. And I've been trying to do something more intricate with redstone torches and blocks.
> 
> I need to figure this out for a double door system I'm working on. I've got a working XOR circuit that allows me to use two levers (one outside and one inside my house) to open and close a door, but I need to split that signal so that it opens/closes two doors that are next to each other.



I think it's a problem with the redstone right now. I actually had one working and then it basically stopped working after a few days. It seems none of my input stuff works right now(switches,pressure plates).


----------



## JareeB

god Notch must love us!!!!


----------



## Rocko

I started playing the free version, both single and multi player. I'm hooked.


----------



## mrjack

I just managed to make a splitter for my redstone circuitry. It was simply a matter of adding a block with two redstone torches on either side with two redstone trails going from them. Then I ran the trails up to the two redstone torches that will make the doors open/close.

EDIT: I just put the two doors in place and it is working, but there is a delay and one of the doors has more of a delay. That is due to the fact that I had to invert the signal to that door in order to get them to be in the same state at the same time.

EDIT 2: I noticed something in the distance while looking out the large window of my house. It was lava flowing from the top of a hillside. I think I'm going to build another house there and connect the two houses with an underground rail. My current house has a small waterfall, so a house with lava flowing like a waterfall would be nice.


----------



## Egon

Wow, someone found an awesome cave in the server.


----------



## Aastii

Egon said:


> Wow, someone found an awesome cave in the server.



ahem, I think you mean someone MADE and awesome cave *looks at self* 

It comes down from my house in the cliff, goes all the way round to just outside my storage fort


----------



## Turbo10

Thought id share the minecraft-lovin with an addon me and my mate made recently, nearly finished it. Ill just copy paste the thread from the minecraft forums so you guys see what you think .

*Project Datamine*​


Project DataMine is a GUI addon currently in development (but nearly finished) which contains helpful information about minecraft, mobs, recipes etc which runs over minecraft. 
We thought as there is no addon that lists the recipes and information about minecraft currently, and that people may find it frustrating to keep going back to the internet for help that Project Datamine would be a great idea!

We have nearly finished the first version and as we are so kind and considerate we thought you guys derserve a sneak preview of the addon 






(its a sneak preview thats why some is cut off, it wasn't a resizing problem shhh)

At the moment it only contains a 2x2,3x3 and the furnace crafting info with recipes and information.

So brace yourself for Project Datamine! 

Any comments and suggestions are welcome  [Notch] 

By Nimrod and Malleck.

Btw vist the blog at http://www.projectdatamine.blogspot.com/ for updates and info!


----------



## ScottALot

So it tells you what you can do with certain items?


----------



## Troncoso

ScottALot said:


> So it tells you what you can do with certain items?



And maybe...what things are!?!?!? it bugs the crap out of me when you'll get some new material you've never used or seen, and you have to just stare and speculate what it might be....


----------



## ScottALot

Troncoso said:


> And maybe...what things are!?!?!? it bugs the crap out of me when you'll get some new material you've never used or seen, and you have to just stare and speculate what it might be....



That doesn't happen to me ever since I discovered minecraft wikia.


----------



## Egon

I just hid a few chests and filled with them each with a single diamond and tnt block. Enjoy your scavenger hunt.


----------



## Troncoso

ScottALot said:


> That doesn't happen to me ever since I discovered minecraft wikia.



But you admit it happened. Its just much nicer to have that in game


----------



## Turbo10

Troncoso said:


> But you admit it happened. Its just much nicer to have that in game



glad you think its a good idea, pretty much finished it and will be uploading it tonight


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> But you admit it happened. Its just much nicer to have that in game



yea +1, is quicker having it there in game than having to search the wikis


----------



## JareeB

dang i cant play on this server cuz i all was lag out and its only seems to be this server


----------



## Troncoso

Will lava melt glass?


----------



## Twist86

No lava will not melt glass. Lava will actually not melt anything unless you throw stuff on the ground that it will melt. The only exception to this is Ice (which unless you generate it you can't dig up ice)


----------



## Egon

Well... Someone griefed my house and my house alone.. I just spent an hour putting the fire out.


----------



## Troncoso

Dude... that's harsh...


----------



## Egon

I rebuilt it and planted some saplings. It's slowly coming back..


----------



## Aastii

can you not see logs of who was on when? I was on until ~1:30am GMT and only person on was jareeb, nothing was wrong then. Seems people are after you what with the chest and now the house 

I'm still slowly getting rid of the mountain, to uncover one of my towers. 

I noticed as well yesterday I've got a bit of a sky forest going on outside of my house from planting only 3 saplings


----------



## JareeB

Aastii said:


> can you not see logs of who was on when? I was on until ~1:30am GMT and only person on was jareeb, nothing was wrong then. Seems people are after you what with the chest and now the house
> 
> I'm still slowly getting rid of the mountain, to uncover one of my towers.
> 
> I noticed as well yesterday I've got a bit of a sky forest going on outside of my house from planting only 3 saplings



yeah i cant really play on the server cuz i dc but i didnt burn anyones house i was working on building my next to ur castle


----------



## Twist86

Yeah they really need to work on the server side of this game. Logs with UNIQUE game IDs down to IP logs for perma bans.
This is one major reason I wont let my nephew/cousins play online. They put a lot of time and effort into their buildings to have some prick destroy them like that.

Plus all the hours I logged into some of their maps when they wanted something built that they couldn't do themselves.


----------



## Aastii

they should let you build machines, or make it so blocks can move and influence other blocks. That way you could use redstone torches with blocks to do stuff


----------



## ScottALot

We already have griefers? Whaaaat?

And I haven't been on the server in a while... I"m part of like 5 servers right now hah


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> We already have griefers? Whaaaat?
> 
> And I haven't been on the server in a while... I"m part of like 5 servers right now hah



thieves and arsonists


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Twist86 said:


> No lava will not melt glass. Lava will actually not melt anything unless you throw stuff on the ground that it will melt. The only exception to this is Ice (which unless you generate it you can't dig up ice)



Me and my friend built a glass tower with a hole down the middle and filled it with lava... looks awesome! xD


----------



## JareeB

i ported foward on both my routers and im still having problems any ideas


----------



## Twist86

You run any software like peerguardian/peerblock...if so disable it and try. Also make sure 100% that its allowed in your firewall (I always make it manually to be sure)


----------



## Egon

I have no idea JareeB. Twist is probably most likely right about it being blocked by something.


----------



## JareeB

it works on my bros computer thats on only one router so im just gona buy a 50 or 100ft Ethernet cord


----------



## Twist86

All right I need some opinions and advice. My nephew wanted me to make "the man" and my issue is colors are limited on Alpha. How accurate does he look and what are some ideas you can give?
Mind you I am making his sword and adding a shield to "hide" the glass. Also the "mouth" area is not yet determined. I am thinking of turning it into a water fall / lava fall as there is no red blocks other then tnt. I am also going to do a more "fine tuned" detail of his armor colors once I figure out the colors to use.

Here is a picture (both comparison and current dude)



 

I based this off Iron Armor set. I am using Clay/Snow/Iron Blocks. I am thinking though that using Rock vs Clay might make it look better. What do you think?

This is just a first draft solider so be honest. I wont have my feelings hurt 


*edit*
When I get some free time tonight I will post a picture of the clay blocks as rock...to give some more information for you.


----------



## Egon

Coming form a pixel artist background, I would recommend that you use planks for the skin, then keep dirt for the mouth and then logs for the hair/hands/really dark bits. Keep obsidian in the eyes though.

Also, don't forget about Brick blocks. They are red, although they do have white in them...


----------



## ScottALot

Twist86 said:


> All right I need some opinions and advice. My nephew wanted me to make "the man" and my issue is colors are limited on Alpha. How accurate does he look and what are some ideas you can give?
> Mind you I am making his sword and adding a shield to "hide" the glass. Also the "mouth" area is not yet determined. I am thinking of turning it into a water fall / lava fall as there is no red blocks other then tnt. I am also going to do a more "fine tuned" detail of his armor colors once I figure out the colors to use.
> 
> Here is a picture (both comparison and current dude)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I based this off Iron Armor set. I am using Clay/Snow/Iron Blocks. I am thinking though that using Rock vs Clay might make it look better. What do you think?
> 
> This is just a first draft solider so be honest. I wont have my feelings hurt
> 
> 
> *edit*
> When I get some free time tonight I will post a picture of the clay blocks as rock...to give some more information for you.



You did that on the Alpha? NIiiice!


----------



## Twist86

Egon said:


> Coming form a pixel artist background, I would recommend that you use planks for the skin, then keep dirt for the mouth and then logs for the hair/hands/really dark bits. Keep obsidian in the eyes though.
> 
> Also, don't forget about Brick blocks. They are red, although they do have white in them...



I see...will try it and see how it goes   Will build a new one using a few ideas I had during dinner and see if we can't improve 



ScottALot said:


> You did that on the Alpha? NIiiice!



Appreciate it...yes Alpha...if this was classic he would have looked better for a first draft


----------



## Aastii

Think I'll bump this thread, and just leave these here:

[YT]LWPk5zlKAEM[/YT]

[YT]kn2-d5a3r94[/YT]


----------



## Egon

Here is the CF Server map so far... For some reason the spawn point changed and we all became lost for a few minutes. http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7880/map4normalday.png


----------



## Troncoso

how'd you get the map?


----------



## Egon

Cartograph: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=13134


----------



## Egon

okay, just to show off the weirdness a bit more...
http://i55.tinypic.com/2n6viur.png


----------



## Aastii

We found 2 dungeons...right next to each other...next to a volcano 

Oh and you would not believe how many hours I've just spent on my castle. Egon, if we get griefed again tonight and I lose it again, I'm out mate


----------



## bomberboysk

I played a bit of minecraft on a buddies server(don't have the game myself), ended up building like a 10 story high castle with about 4 or 5 basement levels, and found a few dungeons before i quit playing. Doesn't interest me enough to actually want the game though. Not like i really have a ton of time for games these days anyhow.


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> I played a bit of minecraft on a buddies server(don't have the game myself), ended up building like a 10 story high castle with about 4 or 5 basement levels, and found a few dungeons before i quit playing. Doesn't interest me enough to actually want the game though. Not like i really have a ton of time for games these days anyhow.



Each block is a 1mx1mx1m cube

I'm not 100% sure of the dimensions of my castle, but each wall is 111 blocks long (including the towers at the end), 3 blocks wide, and about 50-60 blocks high. All walls are solid, and most of the towers are solid. It is ~ 17500 blocks per wall section, with the extra of the tower, so pertty damn big  ~740000 m^3


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> Each block is a 1mx1mx1m cube
> 
> I'm not 100% sure of the dimensions of my castle, but each wall is 111 blocks long (including the towers at the end), 3 blocks wide, and about 50-60 blocks high. All walls are solid, and most of the towers are solid. It is ~ 17500 blocks per wall section, with the extra of the tower, so pertty damn big  ~740000 m^3



Yeah, mine like dwarfed the surrounding landscape. Plus it was built on an island,  so it had a sweet bridge going to it. And then i used like 2 thousand torches between the bridges and the building,along with a lava fall and waterfall on one side of the building, was quite...visible, haha.


----------



## Aastii

I'm stood on one of the walls, looking at the others. That is a mountain stuck in the middle that, eventually, will not be there


----------



## Twist86

Man your going to hate your life soon Aasatii. They are talking about letting torches "expire" after 3 game days. Imagine the upkeep if that actually happens ^-^


----------



## ScottALot

4 day weekend coming up, Minecraft, WoW, Reach, and TF2 galore


----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> Man your going to hate your life soon Aasatii. They are talking about letting torches "expire" after 3 game days. Imagine the upkeep if that actually happens ^-^



my castle will be in complete darkness if that happens... 

There will be:

98 torches per wall
56 per corner tower
72 per entrance tower

For a total of 904 for the outside

Each tower has about 30 inside, with the entrance towers having roughly double that, the walls have, in tunnels inside them, about 10 torches. The entrances will be lit up pretty well, with maybe 50 or so per entrance. Comes to about another 540 torches.

So, without any buildings in there, just the castle walls + towers, there will be roughly 1444 torches...


----------



## Egon

All current torches should turn into lanterns.


----------



## ScottALot

My opinions...
Coal torches should never burn out.
Lanterns should be put in the game like this.
Glass Glass Glass
Glass Coal Glass
Glass Glass Glass
They should illuminate from the hand, shine more than torches, be place-able in the same  places torches can go + ceilings.
Flaming Sticks should have the 3 day burnout... they'd just be
Stick
Stick
and be weaker than standard torches.


----------



## Troncoso

standard torches are already pretty weak. But I agree with lanterns. They should give of alot more light. Maybe depending on what you put in the middle would determine how bright it would burn.


----------



## Twist86

Personally I just hope they make "Minecraft Classic" a standalone like Alpha so I can just build. I think the torch idea is retarded and pointless honestly. It will be a pain and I like to use torches to "pop" my creations and to give me a basic idea where stuff is in the dark.

The only way it wouldn't be as bad is if they made days/nights 10 times longer.


----------



## Troncoso

Well, the current classic where you just build stays day the whole time, so there is no need for torches.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> 4 day weekend coming up, Minecraft, WoW, Reach, and TF2 galore



must be a WI thing cuz my school is give us a 4 day weekend too


----------



## ScottALot

Fall Break on Friday should be all across the US ... the teacher's meeting thing on Thursday might just be us


----------



## Aastii

JareeB said:


> must be a WI thing cuz my school is give us a 4 day weekend too



Oh I didn't know you were both members of the WI


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Fall Break on Friday should be all across the US ... the teacher's meeting thing on Thursday might just be us


yup well my schools is teacher/parent meeting


Aastii said:


> Oh I didn't know you were both members of the WI


yup scotts like an hour and a half away lol


----------



## Aastii

JareeB said:


> yup well my schools is teacher/parent meeting
> 
> yup scotts like an hour and a half away lol



no no, I meant THE WI:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women's_Institutes


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## Aastii

lol ScottALot 

@Egon, I can't connect to the server  I can connect to any others and jono can connect, but I get Internal exception: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset

tried redownloading the Minecraft.exe file, and still not working


----------



## Turbo10

Just got the update its awesome  loads more mobs amazing biomesbut now i quit the game, trying to log on and its crashed


----------



## Egon

I'll have a look at it... I was getting that two days ago.


----------



## Turbo10

its cool if you leave it after crashing it unfreezes and said 'cannot connect to server' just clikc play offline for sp


----------



## Aastii

Egon said:


> I'll have a look at it... I was getting that two days ago.



Hmmm jono was telling me on steam he was getting it too yesterday when I was trying to get on around the same time, so isn't just me



Turbo10 said:


> its cool if you leave it after crashing it unfreezes and said 'cannot connect to server' just clikc play offline for sp



We can connect to minecraft, just not to the CF server; I've been playing offline and make a cliffside house, it is sort of on an outcrop of rock that I am inside of; only way in is over water, so I'm safe


----------



## ScottALot

I haven't been able to get on Minecraft in a while... what does the new update bring? Just a few examples would be appreciated.


----------



## Turbo10

ScottALot said:


> I haven't been able to get on Minecraft in a while... what does the new update bring? Just a few examples would be appreciated.



- biomes: so different environments, tundra,desert,rainforest etc
-hell: new world which you can make portals in to transport on the overworld, such as 10 blocks walk in hell is 66 blocks in overworld or something
-new sounds
-new colours depending on biome
-watch, fishing rod etc

check out the minepedia for more  they havent brought finite torches out yet thank god


----------



## BurningSkyline

My game won't update, which is odd. I'm stuck at 1.1.2


----------



## ScottALot

How do you switch between biomes?


----------



## Turbo10

ScottALot said:


> How do you switch between biomes?



you dont switch its like, you start in a snowy biome walk for a while and itl change into the next, so basically the biomes are randomly generated along with the map


----------



## ScottALot

This is why we play Minecraft, guys ... 5:00 to 7:30 (it gets dull in the middle)
[yt]wlSpp8V_8K0[/yt]


----------



## myndziuss

Ye i am playing it kinda often with my friend ( i am borrowing his second accout :F ) We often play roleplay servers online


----------



## ScottALot

myndziuss said:


> Ye i am playing it kinda often with my friend ( i am borrowing his second accout :F ) We often play roleplay servers online



Classic or Alpha?

EDIT: OMFG
[YT]Hpvv3iM91ec[/YT]


----------



## myndziuss

I play alpha. ;F


----------



## ScottALot

Hey, can anyone help me make a server? I just want a server where I can play alone so I can spawn items that are crazy hard to get (like TNT), but each time I try to make a server, it ends up loading Minecraft Classic (WTF).


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

ScottALot said:


> Hey, can anyone help me make a server? I just want a server where I can play alone so I can spawn items that are crazy hard to get (like TNT), but each time I try to make a server, it ends up loading Minecraft Classic (WTF).



There is an application you can get which allows you to give yourself items on a single player game. Can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> Hey, can anyone help me make a server? I just want a server where I can play alone so I can spawn items that are crazy hard to get (like TNT), but each time I try to make a server, it ends up loading Minecraft Classic (WTF).



You can get hard to get stuff on single player by mining normal stuff.

1. Download cheat engine from here:

http://www.cheatengine.org/

2. Install and open it

3. Open minecraft, and go into your world

4. On cheat engine, and click on the little computer in the top left, and you will see a java program in the list, it will either be called minecraft or java. double click that

5. mine a load of dirt, cobble, gravel, sand, whatever, just an easy to find material. Get 9 stacks, 1 for each of your quick bar slots

6. With 64 pieces of of your chosen material (1 stack) in each slot on your bar, go back to cheat engine, and start a search for 64. Don't change any options, just search 64. probably 10s of thousands of results will come up.

7. Drop 1 from each stack, so there are now 63. Do a next search of 63 on cheat engine.

8. Pick up the materials your just dropped, so again, you have 64 in each stack, and do a next search of 64.

9. Repeat 7 and 8 until you have only 9 entries left on cheat engine. These are the memory locations for the dirt/stone/whatever on your bar

10. Right click on one and click browse this memory region

11. At the bottom of this new window, the first line will be (for the example of dirt) 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

The highlighted number is what says "this block is dirt".

12. Referring to this table, change that value to the corresponding value of the item that you want.

So, for example, to change dirt to TNT, change the 03 to 46. Go back to minecraft, and if it has worked, 1 of the stacks of what was dirt, will instead be dynamite.

You can do this for any item in the table, HOWEVER, if you want to get an item/material with 3 digits in the code, for example, you wanted to give yourself a diamond pick (code 278), there is an extra step.

Everything is the same, up until editing the value. When you have the window open to input a new value, you will notice a drop down box under the text box to put the new value in which says "1 byte". Change this to "2 bytes", then type in the new value and hit ok


----------



## mrjack

Or you can use MineEdit to edit your inventory and give yourself the items you want.


----------



## Aastii

hehe hadn't heard of that until now, will be useful for getting dynamite/redstone for my cannon


----------



## mrjack

Aastii said:


> hehe hadn't heard of that until now, will be useful for getting dynamite/redstone for my cannon



I only found out about it today as well. It's really useful when I just want to build stuff and not have to spend hours gathering materials.

Keep in mind that any material with the amount set to 255 can only be used once when crafting.


----------



## ScottALot

mrjack said:


> Or you can use MineEdit to edit your inventory and give yourself the items you want.



Okay, I downloaded it and it gives me a sort of inventory, but it doesn't affect me in-game. Do I need to open a save file on here or something? I don't know where save files are located for minecraft (among other games like WoW  ).


----------



## Twist86

Firsly Scott that is not the best way to generate items. 
Download a program called INVedit off the OFFICAL minecraft forums. Boot it up...load your save...edit your items/numbers *max 255 items* and hit save. Then boot your game up and enjoy.

Make sure you have no MC games loaded when you do it otherwise when you exit/return you will die   Also always reload the program each time you edit other wise you run the chance of dying again lol.


----------



## mrjack

1. Create world in Minecraft
2. Save and exit
3. Start MineEdit.
4. File -> Open -> Browse to map... (should automatically open up the folder with save games)
5. Open the folder that corresponds to the world you want to edit.
6. Open the "level.dat" file.
7. Select a square in the inventory and set "Object Type" and count to what you want. (255 is the max and when crafting with an item set to 255 it can only be used once).
8. Click "Apply Selected".
9. Repeat steps 7 and 8 as needed.
10. File -> Save
11. Exit
12. Load the world in Minecraft


----------



## ScottALot

Twist86 said:


> Firsly Scott that is not the best way to generate items.
> Download a program called INVedit off the OFFICAL minecraft forums. Boot it up...load your save...edit your items/numbers *max 255 items* and hit save. Then boot your game up and enjoy.
> 
> Make sure you have no MC games loaded when you do it otherwise when you exit/return you will die   Also always reload the program each time you edit other wise you run the chance of dying again lol.



Thanks!



mrjack said:


> 1. Create world in Minecraft
> 2. Save and exit
> 3. Start MineEdit.
> 4. File -> Open -> Browse to map... (should automatically open up the folder with save games)
> 5. Open the folder that corresponds to the world you want to edit.
> 6. Open the "level.dat" file.
> 7. Select a square in the inventory and set "Object Type" and count to what you want. (255 is the max and when crafting with an item set to 255 it can only be used once).
> 8. Click "Apply Selected".
> 9. Repeat steps 7 and 8 as needed.
> 10. File -> Save
> 11. Exit
> 12. Load the world in Minecraft



I needed this so bad, some of the most simple stuff with computers is the stuff that takes me the longest to figure out. (Like my 3.2->3.6GHz overclock that ended in a checksum error after resetting the CMOS... still don't know what's up, but I feel like it's really simply stupid)


----------



## myndziuss

If you guys are talking about alpha then an item set to 255 can be used 255 times from inventory  At least it was like that last time i played (a couple of days ago).


----------



## ScottALot

-Reserved for epic minecraft video that will be uploaded later today or tomorrow-

So made a 2 minute long Minecraft roller coaster that has a point that just drops into a pit


----------



## Twist86

LOL @ Scott. I have a 1 minute tram setup in my current world. Takes 1 minute to do 1 circle and combined takes 3 minutes to tram to my main location atm


----------



## ScottALot

[yt]YMvc6AwwrNM[/yt]
Does anyone know how to work fraps? I can't even get screenshots working!


----------



## ScottALot

No comments


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> No comments



It's good, but you cheated 

as for how to work fraps, I don't think you can with Minecraft because it isn't recognised as a game by it, so it doesn't act as an overlay, which it needs to do to record the games

You can use something like hypercam instead though which will record a window or a specific area:

http://www.hyperionics.com/hc/downloads.asp


----------



## P.C.Man

ScottALot said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I needed this so bad, some of the most simple stuff with computers is the stuff that takes me the longest to figure out. (Like my 3.2->3.6GHz overclock that ended in a checksum error after resetting the CMOS... still don't know what's up, but I feel like it's really simply stupid)



Hmmm.... Normally, selecting the default BIOS settings and rebooting clears the checksum error.


----------



## P.C.Man

ScottALot said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I needed this so bad, some of the most simple stuff with computers is the stuff that takes me the longest to figure out. (Like my 3.2->3.6GHz overclock that ended in a checksum error after resetting the CMOS... still don't know what's up, but I feel like it's really simply stupid)



Hmmm.... Normally, selecting the default BIOS settings and rebooting clears the checksum error.


----------



## P.C.Man

sorry for the double post, it ws unintentional.


----------



## ScottALot

^You can delete posts, you know.

Using minecart boosters is completely legit... how else can you make such an epic ride?

EDIT: How do you get HyperCam to record more FPS without making the video go in fast-motion ... (WTF)


----------



## Aastii

I was referring more to you duplicating items, which I assumed you did as you asked before, and that is a hell of a lot of iron and wood (the latter isn't hard to get)

For hypercam, click the AVI file tab and make sure that both record and playback FPS are the same


----------



## ScottALot

Aastii said:


> I was referring more to you duplicating items, which I assumed you did as you asked before, and that is a hell of a lot of iron and wood (the latter isn't hard to get)
> 
> For hypercam, click the AVI file tab and make sure that both record and playback FPS are the same



Record and playback are the same... both are at 40FPS after I changed them. I'll try it again.

I only spawned certain items like fences, ladders, obsidian, one stack of 64 rails, and place-able lava. All the rest was the product of 3 dungeons filled with coal and iron .


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> Record and playback are the same... both are at 40FPS after I changed them. I'll try it again.
> 
> I only spawned certain items like fences, ladders, obsidian, one stack of 64 rails, and place-able lava. All the rest was the product of 3 dungeons filled with coal and iron .



If that doesn't work, you could try desktop activity recorder instead:

http://www.speedapps.com/desktoprecorder.htm


----------



## ScottALot

Well changing it from 40 to 25FPS recording and playback helped a bit. The Youtube upload is taking ages, though


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> Well changing it from 40 to 25FPS recording and playback helped a bit. The Youtube upload is taking ages, though



Always does, try uploading a 15 minute 1080p video, that is just torture


----------



## ScottALot

[yt]ogvPXzPN7Bc[/yt]


----------



## Twist86

ScottALot said:


> ^You can delete posts, you know.
> 
> Using minecart boosters is completely legit... how else can you make such an epic ride?
> 
> EDIT: How do you get HyperCam to record more FPS without making the video go in fast-motion ... (WTF)



I cheated and took gravity out   My carts = max speed till you either hit it to stop or something stops it like a wall. Cheating...sure but who cares the default system sucks anyways forcing you to use boosters etc to do anything proficiently 

I am waiting for red stone carts....I can live with that as I have like 900 pieces and nothing to do with it.  BTW why remove the video scott? Don't let a few get you down!


----------



## ScottALot

I removed the crap quality one... The new one is much better!


----------



## Aastii

Been playing freebuild, and I made Concorde (sort of) :
































I love the engines from the front


----------



## brian

I too have just got this game after my friend was nagging me to get it. Have to say its a fun way to exploring stuff. Still have a far way to go but slowly moving my way through the game


----------



## ScottALot

Nice job Aasti!

Feel free to post some pics Brian, I think I speak for everyone when I say we love 'em.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> Nice job Aasti!
> 
> Feel free to post some pics Brian, I think I speak for everyone when I say we love 'em.



Thanks 

I built an observatory, but couldn't get the circular lens on an angle, so it looks sort of weird. I will go patch it up and add satelite dishes and what not outside/computers inside too at some point

I also started building a cathedral, just to find I didn't have enough space, which I sort of knew anyway as I couldn't get the crucifix shape from the start, then, after about 6 and half hours building, they opened another, brand new flat world  I started again, only massive. Watch this spot for screenies as it progresses . By the size, even if I were to spend a good few hours a day every day, it will still probably take at least a few weeks

Progress so far:

Front:






First side wall finished, from the outside:






and from the inside:


----------



## Aastii

I uploaded some pics of my first church, decided to finish it off before doing my massive cathedral


----------



## ScottALot

You need to get on Youtube. Your stuff is a lot better than some people's creations.


----------



## IV S P E C VI

I have this game, it's awesome! Way fun! But for some reason it keep's deleting some of my worlds (Mainly the ones i build big awesome epic things in) and it's frustrating me


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> You need to get on Youtube. Your stuff is a lot better than some people's creations.



Thanks . When I have my computer back and the church is finished I'll be putting up some videos to see it properly as well as some tuts for how I did different bits, had some people asking me how I did specific parts. Til then, I've done a fair bit of extra work on it inside and a few minor changes out:

Front wall from inside:






Back wall from inside. I haven't done the art on the window yet, that is just a bare frame:






Looking at the balconies:






Inside one of the bell towers:


----------



## Troncoso

You inspire my creative life... I swear, what you do with this game is just epic


----------



## linkin

It's like lego except you can never run out of blocks 

I've been playing this, it actually lagged on my integrated, I had to overclock it and dedicate it 256MB of my RAM and it runs nice now


----------



## ScottALot

I could tolerate doing this in single player, but I'd get aggravated with crashes in multiplayer to make these masterpieces... can I join your server? I won't grief, too epic for griefing.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> I could tolerate doing this in single player, but I'd get aggravated with crashes in multiplayer to make these masterpieces... can I join your server? I won't grief, too epic for griefing.



It's not mine, it is classic server called electonum. Build something on main, tell an admin then you can get promoted to builder, to then get to the world I'm on type in /goto flatgrass11. My church and observatory are there my Concorde on tallgrass2.

Apart from 1 restart I've not known any down time, it's a really good server and there are some much better builds than mine there


----------



## ScottALot

I made the worst burger ever on your server... it was the laughing stock of the 5 minute period.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> I made the worst burger ever on your server... it was the laughing stock of the 5 minute period.



It...is...awful


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> It...is...awful



Hey mate, you wouldn't happen to know how to use omen would you? I'm trying to make my own server with a flat terrain but I can't for the life of me get it to work.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> Hey mate, you wouldn't happen to know how to use omen would you? I'm trying to make my own server with a flat terrain but I can't for the life of me get it to work.



I tried using it the other day actually, but this POS computer can't run it. If you don't have it sorted soon, I'll be able to tell you once my mobo is back, but that may be a while yet


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> I tried using it the other day actually, but this POS computer can't run it. If you don't have it sorted soon, I'll be able to tell you once my mobo is back, but that may be a while yet



Minecraft is strangely demanding on this IGP, overclocked it and dedicated 256mb of ddr3 to it and i still get a little mouse lag.

What happened to your fridge tax?


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Minecraft is strangely demanding on this IGP, overclocked it and dedicated 256mb of ddr3 to it and i still get a little mouse lag.
> 
> What happened to your fridge tax?



I preferred declaring what happens when someone fails to put mayonaise on my salad


----------



## Troncoso

okay....I started a level in classic one the website...I saved that level....now how do I get it back?


----------



## ScottALot

Did you make an account?


----------



## Troncoso

For anyone interested, I created a server with a flat landscape (finally figured out omen):

http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=8495334586befb10f2510481be5d43d9

just so you can build without worrying about carving through landscape and whatnot. I'm building a skyscraper!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just bought it today


----------



## ScottALot

^Good luck, show us some of your work!

If anyone wants to be part of a server full of kids fooling around, PM PetriDaGamerNerd on Youtube, he'll be glad to invite you and it's just fun hanging around.


----------



## Twist86

What ever happened to Egon's server the 71.206.191.252 one?


----------



## linkin




----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> What ever happened to Egon's server the 71.206.191.252 one?



I don't think it is going any more.

I was considering renting one, but with other things going on money wise, I've had to put that idea on hold. Once I find a proper job though will look into it again and post up IP, it is only something like just uper £20 every 3 months for a 10 slot server, so not that much really


----------



## fastdude

[YT]LGkkyKZVzug[/YT]





Haha, public MineCraft Servers would never work for tons of reasons


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> [YT]LGkkyKZVzug[/YT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, public MineCraft Servers would never work for tons of reasons



Saw that a few months back, you can download it to use/modify/just to look at and drool for yourself.

Public MC servers do work, however the way they work on MC classic is much better, where you can have several maps on 1 server. That way, the main map can't be altered by anyone but admin, only public maps can be built in by public, and others maps have different privilages, so only builders (trusted people/regulars) or admin can build on those.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> ^Good luck, show us some of your work!
> 
> If anyone wants to be part of a server full of kids fooling around, PM PetriDaGamerNerd on Youtube, he'll be glad to invite you and it's just fun hanging around.



i pm him but i did get a mgs back yet tell to send me it haha


----------



## Aastii

Some naughty language, but when the sand sphere starts going it is awesome:

[YT]6CiUPT_1GAo[/YT]


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Notch posted this on his Tumblr, tis pretty cool 

[YT]ewFrgDPCgGA[/YT]


----------



## dangas1

I bought the beta, and i love it, play lan with ma brothas(3 player lan)


----------



## voyagerfan99

stevebucknor1 said:


> It's like ~13$ and it's in the Alpha stage right now. It's somewhat boring to watch unless you've played it before, but I'll post some videos anyways. Basically, you are in this world where everything (rocks, wood, water, lava, dirt, ore, fire, etc...) is made of blocks. It is really amazing and outstanding.



Yeah, uh, no. It's in Beta and it has been for like two months.


----------



## richellemedina

Minecraft Another variant is a classic. It's just a game down functionality, allowing players to build and to crush the world, alone or in a multiplayer game server, no need to worry about attacking the computer-controlled enemies or avoiding environmental hazards like lava and the steep fall.


----------



## Troncoso

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, uh, no. It's in Beta and it has been for like two months.



It's actually only been in beta for less than a month. Officially considered beta as of december 20, 2010.


----------



## vnsmith

I have seen the beta and don't like it much


----------



## 1337dingo

i tryed to buy it not working lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

vnsmith said:


> I have seen the beta and don't like it much



Why not?


----------



## Aastii

vnsmith said:


> I have seen the beta and don't like it much



How on earth can you not like it 

I was on last night, multiplayer was down, so made a new SP map, and got an overhanging cliff that was almost spherical, and when you went to the top, it was perfectly symmetrical and looked like it had an entrance into it. I'm not sure how to explain, will see about posting a pic up later on


----------



## Bananapie

I remember trying to buy this game before it went Beta and became like $20. I was going to buy it because I knew I would eventually, and when it was $13, you would get all future updates free... so I went to buy it. Enter card info and all that sweet jazz... BAM. My card is unacceptable for some reason?

Oh well... maybe some day I will want to find a way to fork out more than $20 to play it now. It sounds really fun, and I tried... but no go.


----------



## Aastii

[YT]x2mCDkqXki0[/YT]


----------



## 1337dingo

lol tryed to buy it again today but when it go's to the pay pal page its in a diff language lol wtf


----------



## WeatherMan

What can you do with the free version of this game? :]


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Bootup05 said:


> What can you do with the free version of this game? :]



The free version is quite limited, but you are given infinite amounts of every type of block, so you can build anything  and they all destroy with like 1 hit or something ...

It's only good for creating buildings / structures really, not much else.


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> lol tryed to buy it again today but when it go's to the pay pal page its in a diff language lol wtf



I'd imagine it goes to Swedish, seeing as that is notch's nationality, I can't remember but I think it went to another language when I bought it too


----------



## Troncoso

Dropkickmurphys said:


> The free version is quite limited, but you are given infinite amounts of every type of block, so you can build anything  and they all destroy with like 1 hit or something ...
> 
> It's only good for creating buildings / structures really, not much else.



Actually you can download the beta version, but you just can't go online with it.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> Actually you can download the beta version, but you just can't go online with it.



You have to have logged in online at least once for single player functionality though, so even that isn't totally free.

That was the case in Alpha at least, I don't think they have changed it...

I'm building a mob spawner/farmer as well btw


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> I'd imagine it goes to Swedish, seeing as that is notch's nationality, I can't remember but I think it went to another language when I bought it too



I just went through with the Swedish language when I bought it cause it's not like it was the first time I'd used paypal.

I saw this video and then downloaded the map save. It's pretty awesome, coming from a Star Trek fan 

[yt]PjQVHsshx_o[/yt]


----------



## WeatherMan

I don't know whether to buy this game!

I've just played a little bit of classic, building bits and destroying bits...

Can you not use TNT & that in classic?

I've downloaded the BETA but it wants you to login online once to enable offline...

For £8 what will I get? lol
What do you actually do online


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> I just went through with the Swedish language when I bought it cause it's not like it was the first time I'd used paypal.
> 
> I saw this video and then downloaded the map save. It's pretty awesome, coming from a Star Trek fan
> 
> [yt]PjQVHsshx_o[/yt]



Have I made you a lewis and simon fan with my videos  ?



Bootup05 said:


> I don't know whether to buy this game!
> 
> I've just played a little bit of classic, building bits and destroying bits...
> 
> Can you not use TNT & that in classic?
> 
> I've downloaded the BETA but it wants you to login online once to enable offline...
> 
> For £8 what will I get? lol
> What do you actually do online



Online is so much better, it is one of those games where once you have played with other people, single player just isn't the same any more.


----------



## brian

Btw, has anyone seen snow biome in multiplayer? Ive been looking forever and cant find any


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> Have I made you a lewis and simon fan with my videos  ?.



I haven't even watched any of your videos you've posted  I started watching them when my co-worker did


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> I haven't even watched any of your videos you've posted  I started watching them when my co-worker did



aah ok, never mind  I have posted up a few of their videos before is why. Have you heard any of the Yogpods?

=EDIT=

yes Brian, I've seen the snow biome, we actually had it on the CF server when it was still up. I've found though that they tend to be sporadic. Unlike the other biomes that can go on for ages, the snow ones tend to be very isolated in small patchs


----------



## covertseven

Minecraft is the greatest!, it is so addicting and fun, Im also looking for a good server with cool people and white list. 

Minecraft SN- CovertSeven


----------



## Joe2005

If anyone wants to help me test my Minecraft server (mainly seeing if it has enough power to host multiple people) the ip is 	24.255.222.95


----------



## covertseven

Joe2005 said:


> If anyone wants to help me test my Minecraft server (mainly seeing if it has enough power to host multiple people) the ip is 	24.255.222.95



I tryed to join at 10:55 and it was not working. But maybe you did not have it on?

What times are you running it?


----------



## Joe2005

It should be up now, I had some troubles with my router earlier so that may of been the problem.

Edit...

It looks like I'm having pretty severe router problems, I'm not sure how but I suspect Minecraft is the culprit.  (didn't think that was possible, but I wasn't having to cycle the power on my router before)

Edit:

Did some tweaking, some hardware changing, some firmware updating...  Anywho, I believe it is working now.

Update:  Been running stable for a few days now.  Added plugins for warps and the /give function.


----------



## Troncoso

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/2680-Minecraft

I have no idea why I stopped watching these....


----------



## Aastii

[YT]aohtxgH5yHk[/YT]

Best...mod...ever


----------



## Twist86

aastii said:


> best...mod...ever


+1


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Aastii said:


> [YT]aohtxgH5yHk[/YT]
> 
> Best...mod...ever



That is awesome!

Notch should do as they said... use some of these ideas! Pay the guy that made these and put them in the game... would be Awesome!


----------



## ScottALot

I joined an SMP server and I'll have the opportunity to tour the White House, it's pretty sick!


----------



## Aastii

Would anyone happen to know a way to make it either perma daytime, or brighter at night on SP?


----------



## melloorr

You may not be able to do it. There is a mod that allows you to switch to day or night, but that is for the client not the server. But it does say it may work on the server. You can find out more here.


----------



## Aastii

melloorr said:


> You may not be able to do it. There is a mod that allows you to switch to day or night, but that is for the client not the server. But it does say it may work on the server. You can find out more here.




none of em are supported for beta though


----------



## melloorr

Aastii said:


> none of em are supported for beta though



 I dont think it can be done then, not yet


----------



## 1337dingo

my brother got some minehack thing off his mate at school, got it working for my singleplayer game and its pretty awesome ay, gives me watever i want, i now has a big house


----------



## brian

Has anyone suggested a CF minecraft server? I would not mine running one on my server. No guarantee that it would be up 24/7 (I would have to shut down for spring break and what not) but if people would want it I can create it.

Let me know


----------



## ScottALot

0_0 That'd be fantastic! I don't really like the people on the server I'm using right now. I might be getting ahead of myself, but I think this would be a cool idea. It's really popular to have a server that you just create stuff by spawning whatever you want  using commands, but other people like having SMP time so you just build like you would in single player and "griefing" is allowed... so you have to hide your stuff!

So what I'm imagining is a very large square of flat land where you spawn, surrounded by a wall of obsidian. (You can use mods to make this). Outside the box is where the rules no longer exist, so it's SMP!


----------



## brian

ScottALot said:


> 0_0 That'd be fantastic! I don't really like the people on the server I'm using right now. I might be getting ahead of myself, but I think this would be a cool idea. It's really popular to have a server that you just create stuff by spawning whatever you want  using commands, but other people like having SMP time so you just build like you would in single player and "griefing" is allowed... so you have to hide your stuff!
> 
> So what I'm imagining is a very large square of flat land where you spawn, surrounded by a wall of obsidian. (You can use mods to make this). Outside the box is where the rules no longer exist, so it's SMP!



You want to help me find some of the mods, I have some mods running on the server for me and my friends right now that I am going to move over but ones for the spawn site and what not.

Im using hmod btw


----------



## ScottALot

I'll ask a friend... he had a huge clearing for the flatland.


----------



## 1337dingo

that would be epic, atm im playing on my mates server but im an admin so after making my castle i ended up stopping people from griefing, but yea if we had a server for cf would be epic


----------



## melloorr

brian said:


> You want to help me find some of the mods, I have some mods running on the server for me and my friends right now that I am going to move over but ones for the spawn site and what not.
> 
> Im using hmod btw



I just found this video on youtube about a mod: video. whether it will be any use to you, i dont know, but it has decent content.


----------



## brian

Yeah I saw that, Its single player mod so unsure about multi.


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> my brother got some minehack thing off his mate at school, got it working for my singleplayer game and its pretty awesome ay, gives me watever i want, i now has a big house



Is it just using cheat engine?



brian said:


> Has anyone suggested a CF minecraft server? I would not mine running one on my server. No guarantee that it would be up 24/7 (I would have to shut down for spring break and what not) but if people would want it I can create it.
> 
> Let me know



We used to have one which egon was hosting, but I think it went down months ago 



ScottALot said:


> 0_0 That'd be fantastic! I don't really like the people on the server I'm using right now. I might be getting ahead of myself, but I think this would be a cool idea. It's really popular to have a server that you just create stuff by spawning whatever you want  using commands, but other people like having SMP time so you just build like you would in single player and "griefing" is allowed... so you have to hide your stuff!
> 
> So what I'm imagining is a very large square of flat land where you spawn, surrounded by a wall of obsidian. (You can use mods to make this). Outside the box is where the rules no longer exist, so it's SMP!



That is called classic 

SMP servers are just that survival multiplayer. Very few have flatgrass, and those that do are only populated by a niche group. The majority that play like the "rolling hills" and having to gather stuff rather than just being given it and exploring and having to fight off mobs, that is the fun of it, the fun of classic is being given everything and just being creative


----------



## 1337dingo

Aastii said:


> Is it just using cheat engine?


na it just edits the files, so i can only work for the single player, but i figured a way to make a monster spawner so i made a cage (brick wall ) and now have an arena


----------



## ScottALot

I'm saying mix classic and SMP together.


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> na it just edits the files, so i can only work for the single player, but i figured a way to make a monster spawner so i made a cage (brick wall ) and now have an arena



You can use the monster spawner for a mob farmer


----------



## 1337dingo

Aastii said:


> You can use the monster spawner for a mob farmer



haha, yea, i also made a cobblestone creater so i has infenet cobble


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> haha, yea, i also made a cobblestone creater so i has infenet cobble



Because cobble is sooooooooooo hard to find and the supply is very limited


----------



## ScottALot

1337dingo said:


> haha, yea, i also made a cobblestone creater so i has infenet cobble



Details.


----------



## brian

Mmmmk, The server is up, mcnamara.dyndns.org nothing too fancy going on but if you want some mod and everyone agrees I can add it


----------



## Twist86

Mo' Creatures
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=86929
Bandages/Hunger
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=97332&hilit=GUI+Api

Not sure if they work online but even if they don't they make offline damn near awesome. The fact I got ogres kicking in my door and sharks killing themselves trying to kill me on land = epic. Just make sure to tame the ogres damage radius (I set to lowest otherwise they would destroy mountains within 20 minutes)


----------



## 1337dingo

Aastii said:


> Because cobble is sooooooooooo hard to find and the supply is very limited


true but im online so i created a trade store so when people are to lazy to mine it i has it to trade 



ScottALot said:


> Details.


 
ok so its made out of dirt and 7 blocks long 3 blocks wide, hmm hard to explain will post pics after work


----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> Mo' Creatures
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=86929
> Bandages/Hunger
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=97332&hilit=GUI+Api
> 
> Not sure if they work online but even if they don't they make offline damn near awesome. The fact I got ogres kicking in my door and sharks killing themselves trying to kill me on land = epic. Just make sure to tame the ogres damage radius (I set to lowest otherwise they would destroy mountains within 20 minutes)



Mo' Creatures isn't online I don't think.

bukkit is a must: http://bukkit.org/


----------



## ScottALot

I recommend Brian's server, it's really fun ! But you regret playing due to lost time XD


----------



## brian

ScottALot said:


> I recommend Brian's server, it's really fun ! But you regret playing due to lost time XD





If you do join and I recognize your account ill move you to a mod. If you have a s/n that I will not recognize may want to just pm me your name in the game :good:


----------



## 1337dingo

k will join jump on when i get home, im pretty sure im 1337dingo on there aswell


----------



## ScottALot

brian said:


> If you do join and I recognize your account ill move you to a mod. If you have a s/n that I will not recognize may want to just pm me your name in the game :good:



LOL I was Scottycatman


----------



## brian

ScottALot said:


> LOL I was Scottycatman



Kinda was able to figure that one out 

Face mask helped


----------



## 1337dingo

downloaded the mo'creatures mod, sooooo good, kinda hard though


----------



## Aastii

[YT]RJbIGYmjLmM[/YT]

such a clever mod, but sort of undermined by how funny the video is


----------



## Twist86

1337dingo said:


> downloaded the mo'creatures mod, sooooo good, kinda hard though



Yeah its not finished yet...lot of stuff is unusable but I love the horse breeding aspect. I cannot find any sugar cane though and I have searched like 3mb worth of world now.


----------



## ScottALot

Really? It's somewhat common... it's what reeds used to be.


----------



## ScottALot

More people please join Brian's server. It's great fun!


----------



## Joe2005

Lol, what gives?  I ran a server for over 2 weeks and only one person logged on, and now you guys are saying we need a CF server


----------



## 1337dingo

will see if i can get on when i get home, but my gf might be in control of my pc


----------



## 1337dingo

jumped on the server when i got home last night, no one was on, tryed to build but then got dark monsters came and ate me, lost all my stuff


----------



## ScottALot

Joe2005 said:


> Lol, what gives?  I ran a server for over 2 weeks and only one person logged on, and now you guys are saying we need a CF server



... join our server haha! Don't want to say screw your server, but  this one is pretty slick!



1337dingo said:


> jumped on the server when i got home last night, no one was on, tryed to build but then got dark monsters came and ate me, lost all my stuff



Gaaah no way, that's like the one night I wasn't on!


----------



## 1337dingo

ScottALot said:


> Gaaah no way, that's like the one night I wasn't on!



haha i will be on a bit tonight, i did start a hole type thing and it has a table in it so thats mine, but need to get more rez now haha


----------



## Twist86

Well I finally finished my starting base with the new mods   I had to destroy that entire area as it was not only a mountain but 2/3 of it was deep water. Took forever to get the sand/cobble to fill it all in.




Big building = stables. 2 north-west = cactus/sugarcane/wheat facilities. One just north of the trees = my stove facility which is 12 of them , then my tree farming area. Middle area = food/leather. Gated it all in so nothing can attack me and enough light to prevent anything mean from spawning (other than lions and grizzlies)

Thinking of adding a storage facility down south in that space but go underground with it. Then the next step is a sky bridge heading south and making a tunnel to the north (where those torches are) to get around that blasted mountain.

I hate to risk my only flying mount for long-term scavenging as he is still fertile and I need a pack mule     I need to find a texture pack but most seem to screw up with the MoCreaturesMod.





ScottALot said:


> ... join our server haha! Don't want to say screw your server, but  this one is pretty slick!


Which server is that and what mods are installed? I am just running my minecrafts off a 500mb Ramdisk so I can install another copy


----------



## ScottALot

I don't know what mods are installed, but there are a few.

mcnamara.dyndns.org


----------



## brian

Twist86 said:


> Well I finally finished my starting base with the new mods   I had to destroy that entire area as it was not only a mountain but 2/3 of it was deep water. Took forever to get the sand/cobble to fill it all in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big building = stables. 2 north-west = cactus/sugarcane/wheat facilities. One just north of the trees = my stove facility which is 12 of them , then my tree farming area. Middle area = food/leather. Gated it all in so nothing can attack me and enough light to prevent anything mean from spawning (other than lions and grizzlies)
> 
> Thinking of adding a storage facility down south in that space but go underground with it. Then the next step is a sky bridge heading south and making a tunnel to the north (where those torches are) to get around that blasted mountain.
> 
> I hate to risk my only flying mount for long-term scavenging as he is still fertile and I need a pack mule     I need to find a texture pack but most seem to screw up with the MoCreaturesMod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which server is that and what mods are installed? I am just running my minecrafts off a 500mb Ramdisk so I can install another copy



Im running kmod atm, hope to upgrade to bukket once it comes out. On there I have bigbrother, magiccarpet, godpowers, privetwarp and some others and will happily add mods upon request


Also http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/21/minecraft-documentary-gets-a-20-minute-preview-needs-you-to-chi/


----------



## fastdude

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2011/02/22/minecraft-announced-for-iphone-and-ipad/1

Minecraft announced for iPad/iPhone


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2011/02/22/minecraft-announced-for-iphone-and-ipad/1
> 
> Minecraft announced for iPad/iPhone



It is already out, just not under the name minecraft. It has been around for months:

http://toucharcade.com/2010/12/04/eden-world-builder-brings-a-minecraft-experience-to-ios/


----------



## brian

Woo! update! 1.3 is not out. However with that my server is not unmodded and my remain like that for awhile until someone updates hmod. they added some cool features to it! http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Changelog


----------



## Aastii

Beta 1.3!!!

Implemented a new lighting engine with the help of MrMessiahs (can be turned off)

Changed the options around, added a new “Graphics options” button

Added beds. If all players in a map sleeps in a bed during night, the game immediately skips until morning

Added three new half-size blocks

Added Delay/Repeater redstone dust blocks * Added whitelisting to the server. To use, enter “whitelist <cmd>” where cmd is “on”, “off”, “add <player>”, “remove <player>”, “list” or “reload” 

New save file format, old maps need to be converted (that might take a while..) 

It’s now possible to have more than five save slots, and to rename saves

Scrollbars in both the texture pack list, and in the map selection screen

Replaced the Mojang splash image to reflect the new logo colors 

.. and a bunch of bug fixes and tweaks!

=EDIT=

damn it brian how dare you get there before me


----------



## brian

Aastii said:


> Beta 1.3!!!
> 
> Implemented a new lighting engine with the help of MrMessiahs (can be turned off)
> 
> Changed the options around, added a new “Graphics options” button
> 
> Added beds. If all players in a map sleeps in a bed during night, the game immediately skips until morning
> 
> Added three new half-size blocks
> 
> Added Delay/Repeater redstone dust blocks * Added whitelisting to the server. To use, enter “whitelist <cmd>” where cmd is “on”, “off”, “add <player>”, “remove <player>”, “list” or “reload”
> 
> New save file format, old maps need to be converted (that might take a while..)
> 
> It’s now possible to have more than five save slots, and to rename saves
> 
> Scrollbars in both the texture pack list, and in the map selection screen
> 
> Replaced the Mojang splash image to reflect the new logo colors
> 
> .. and a bunch of bug fixes and tweaks!
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> damn it brian how dare you get there before me




Ya know, gota stay on top of the server stuff . 

Im really excited for the redstone repeater. I guess coming from a Electrical Engineer its somewhat expected.


----------



## Calibretto

Soooo, what is MineCraft exactly? You just build stuff?


----------



## brian

Calibretto said:


> Soooo, what is MineCraft exactly? You just build stuff?



Mostly, to be honest I thought it looked like a cheap game that lacked in everything but it has some really cool features. For example redstone which is mined can be used to make logic gates. Also the system used to create the maps is so amazing, you can dig down in some areas and find huge  cave systems that go all the way down to lava. Its really fun


----------



## Twist86

Well when my mods update I will try it out. I refuse to lose my horses! I am about to spawn my black Pegasus! Some reason I am unable to run 2 minecrafts (it updates both some how) so will be a few days. Do I need login details? Also do you need my account name?


----------



## Joe2005

brian said:


> Woo! update! 1.3 is not out. However with that my server is not unmodded and my remain like that for awhile *until someone updates hmod*. they added some cool features to it! http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Changelog



I was under the impression that hmod development was stopped?


----------



## Calibretto

brian said:


> Mostly, to be honest I thought it looked like a cheap game that lacked in everything but it has some really cool features. For example redstone which is mined can be used to make logic gates. Also the system used to create the maps is so amazing, you can dig down in some areas and find huge  cave systems that go all the way down to lava. Its really fun



Hmm, Sounds okay. I might give it a try when it comes out of beta. Seems like a huge time consumer though.


----------



## brian

Joe2005 said:


> I was under the impression that hmod development was stopped?



officially it is but there are a few people keeping it unofficially running


----------



## 1337dingo

again was on the server last night, didnt die this time though but agian no one was on, made a basic shelter type of house out of dirt


----------



## ScottALot

Well this Thursday-Sunday is off of school, so 1337, you shouldn't be alone... PM me if you're on and no one else is on, I'll probably log on.


----------



## 1337dingo

will do,


----------



## Twist86

Hmm says "mcnamara.dyndns.org outdated client" which I just updated so I think they might have updated again ~_~


*edit*
Nevermind my "bypass" code to move my folder to ramdisk wasn't updating (even though it claimed too)    Also what ports do you use? I seem to be getting a bit of delay lag and wondering if its on my end. Also who ever made the first building near spawn I stole a half destroyed rock pick axe. Replaced with 10 of them in the axes/picks/etc box.


----------



## voyagerfan99

the new minecraft update is quite nice :good:


----------



## Twist86

voyagerfan99 said:


> the new minecraft update is quite nice :good:


I love the fact they installed a new file system. No more billion 4kb writes by the look of it...they went from 20,000 files to less than 300 files. Just wish all my mods would update....mo'creatures wont update for 1-2 weeks as the modder's laptop is out.


----------



## 1337dingo

lol built a start of a house use will see, and it has a pool and lava pit, at first i had wooden walls around the cobblestone.. but that caught fire


----------



## brian

Yeah I really want to bring the mods back, its looking like it may take some time.

Also yeah wood usually ends in fire. My friends building when I updated the server spontaneously caught fire.. couldnt do much so it burnt to the ground.


----------



## ScottALot

[yt]yj9rlHoXZsM[/yt]
That's me touring my White House!


----------



## Calibretto

How the hell do people have the time to build all of these things?


----------



## ScottALot

I built the White House in a very efficient way. 
Day 1 - Floor and walls
Day 2 - Front and back entrances
Day 3 - Interior walls and ceiling/roof
Day 4 - Clean up
Day 5-7 - Two Rooms at a time
Day 8-9 - Top Floor
Day 10 - Clean up

Those days weren't consecutive, the whole thing spanned over about a month and a half of just casual play.


----------



## Mark4_4

awesome game 

<<< Avatar


----------



## ScottALot

What does the text say on that avatar?


----------



## 1337dingo

ScottALot said:


> What does the text say on that avatar?



i think it says somthing along the lines of, "Sssssssss thats a nice everything you have there.. would be a shame if something happened to it Sssssssss"


----------



## brian

1337dingo said:


> i think it says somthing along the lines of, "Sssssssss thats a nice everything you have there.. would be a shame if something happened to it Sssssssss"



Lol had that happen wayyy to much to me today!


----------



## 1337dingo

brian said:


> Lol had that happen wayyy to much to me today!



hahaha yea thats y you see mine has fence around it,


----------



## brian

1337dingo said:


> hahaha yea thats y you see mine has fence around it,



Lol it was fixing your mob trap , it works now btw... after being blown up 8 times by creepers lol.


----------



## Mark4_4

yeah that's what it says it's what simon says from yogscast (yogiverse.com) check out there videos some time, really funny


----------



## ScottALot

brian said:


> Lol it was fixing your mob trap , it works now btw... after being blown up 8 times by creepers lol.



Yeah I was touring someone's house and there was a mob spawner in there... but a crapload of creepers started chasing me out of your house and I think one of them might have blown up.


----------



## NyxCharon

So i finally got this game, and i must say, i've found myself playing for the last 4 hours or so, haha.


----------



## ScottALot

The real challenge is trying to explain why it's so addicting.


----------



## Mark4_4

ScottALot said:


> The real challenge is trying to explain why it's so addicting.



No, the real challenge is getting off it xD


----------



## 1337dingo

on now, my bace has been killed


----------



## NyxCharon

Is the info for the server posted somewhere? Can't seem to find it anywhere. :/


----------



## brian

WIN! I got bukkit to work  The server now is running bukkit and have loaded some mods. Feel free to suggest anything. At the moment I am still learning how to use it so it may be flaky at times


----------



## NyxCharon

Nevermind, found the info. getting on now


----------



## Twist86

1337dingo said:


> on now, my bace has been killed



Again? What time were you on and date? We can pin point grievers easily enough.


----------



## 1337dingo

has the date and time above my post, 02-26-2011, 05:13 PM. (thats GMT +8) but its kool all fixed now


----------



## brian

1337dingo said:


> on now, my bace has been killed


Don't fix it, I can get the change log on the area and even return it to the original


----------



## 1337dingo

brian said:


> Don't fix it, I can get the change log on the area and even return it to the original



k next time i wont, but its k, turnd out better then it was before


----------



## Mark4_4

mc759.servercraft.co:8661 if you want a good minecraft server


----------



## NyxCharon

brian is the server down? I can't connect :/


----------



## brian

Yes its hung up or something, Im in class for another 30 min, Ill check it out after


----------



## NyxCharon

Alright. I'll check back in later tonight then.


----------



## Mark4_4

ill try your server when its up brian


----------



## NyxCharon

oh btw 1337dingo, like my avatar?


----------



## 1337dingo

yes, yes i do haha, nd ye i could connect last night, just timed out


----------



## brian

Fixed it, sorry guys seems like bukkit is still in pre-beta  there will be bugs time to time. 

As for the greiving, It has been delt with and the user banned, Im sorry it took so long but I have restored all the damage.


----------



## 1337dingo

who was it?


----------



## NyxCharon

I still cant connect. :/


----------



## brian

1337dingo said:


> who was it?



panemil, or his friend, He is a close friend so im disappointed. 



NyxCharon said:


> I still cant connect. :/



Works for me and twist atm, it should work.


----------



## NyxCharon

I'm getting :
Failed to connect to server
Connection Refused


Oh, found the issue. The info in your sig is wrong. it's
mcnamara.dyndns.org


----------



## 1337dingo

will get on when i get home, got lots of stuff to upgrade my base like i have on the other server im on


----------



## brian

NyxCharon said:


> I'm getting :
> Failed to connect to server
> Connection Refused
> 
> 
> Oh, found the issue. The info in your sig is wrong. it's
> mcnamara.dyndns.org



fixed, thanks


----------



## JareeB

whats the ip i havnt play mc in forever because i dont have a server to play on.

edit: didnt see it in your sig sorry


----------



## teamhex

Just rented a server. Runecraft mod(dont know anything about it yet)

teamhex.jestservers.com


----------



## Aastii

teamhex said:


> Just rented a server. Runecraft mod(dont know anything about it yet)
> 
> teamhex.jestservers.com



It is difficult to memorise all of the different patterns and what they do


----------



## Bananapie

Hey Brian, is it a big deal if I try and hop on your server? I just recently bought minecraft, and would like to join in on multiplayer. I assume you have a pretty steady community on it, which would be awesome.

Let me know, thanks!


----------



## teamhex

Aastii said:


> It is difficult to memorise all of the different patterns and what they do



Yeah, I just skimmed through the wiki and freaked out at the patterns. 
My main question is how do you get a crafting bench with that many squares, lol.

You guys are welcome to use my server. 
I can even add things if the users want it(maps, ect). 
I should be on almost everyday at around 3pm.
Would be nice to have a ventrilo or teamspeak once it takes off.


----------



## Aastii

teamhex said:


> Yeah, I just skimmed through the wiki and freaked out at the patterns.
> My main question is how do you get a crafting bench with that many squares, lol.
> 
> You guys are welcome to use my server.
> I can even add things if the users want it(maps, ect).
> I should be on almost everyday at around 3pm.
> Would be nice to have a ventrilo or teamspeak once it takes off.



You do it on the ground, not a bench for the spells


----------



## teamhex

Aastii said:


> You do it on the ground, not a bench for the spells



Very sweet. I saw a few things in there that looked awesome. Cant wait to try a few things, the teleporters mainly.


----------



## Aastii

teamhex said:


> Very sweet. I saw a few things in there that looked awesome. Cant wait to try a few things, the teleporters mainly.



You've got to remember that some of the things are 3D, so you have to make them down into the ground as well as the shape on or above the ground otherwise they don't work


----------



## brian

Bananapie said:


> Hey Brian, is it a big deal if I try and hop on your server? I just recently bought minecraft, and would like to join in on multiplayer. I assume you have a pretty steady community on it, which would be awesome.
> 
> Let me know, thanks!



Of course! everyone is welcome


----------



## jimmymac

jumping on myself, played this for about 2 minutes so far so just beggining


----------



## teamhex

Wow, do all the mods play minecraft? lol


----------



## brian

teamhex said:


> Wow, do all the mods play minecraft? lol



We have our own privet server where we make pixel art of CF and even make famous quotes 

Naa, just a few. That would be cool wouldn't it 


ALSO REMINDER!!! My server will be down this friday, tomorrow, till next sunday as spring break forces the dorms to close and all power must go off as well.


----------



## Aastii

brian said:


> We have our own privet server where we make pixel art of CF and even make famous quotes
> 
> Naa, just a few. That would be cool wouldn't it
> 
> 
> ALSO REMINDER!!! My server will be down this friday, tomorrow, till next sunday as spring break forces the dorms to close and all power must go off as well.



I'd be happy to help fill the void along with hex. He's posted his ip, mine is:

82.222.240.155:29065

I'll whitelist you and you are welcome to use it to stop you from getting the shakes whilst brian's is down  Should point out though, it is my clan server, so if the server gets full and a clan member wants to come on, they take priority


----------



## teamhex

Aastii said:


> I'd be happy to help fill the void along with hex. He's posted his ip, mine is:
> 
> 82.222.240.155:29065
> 
> I'll whitelist you and you are welcome to use it to stop you from getting the shakes whilst brian's is down  Should point out though, it is my clan server, so if the server gets full and a clan member wants to come on, they take priority



Can I be white listed ?


----------



## Aastii

teamhex said:


> Can I be white listed ?



what is your in game name?


----------



## teamhex

Aastii said:


> what is your in game name?



Same


----------



## Aastii

done and done


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> done and done



can you whitelist me too im mlooking for a server to play on atm, Minecraft Username: Nimrod989


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> can you whitelist me too im mlooking for a server to play on atm, Minecraft Username: Nimrod989



Done 

=EDIT=

No word of a lie, my account just got hacked 

was on minecraft, left to go play some pr for maybe 2 hours at most, came back and it said failed to log on. Jokingly, a clan member said maybe you got hacked. I tried logging into minecraft.net, and what do you know, my pass doesn't work. Gave my email and they reset my pass. Why would anyone want a minecraft account  ?


----------



## teamhex

Aastii said:


> Done
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> No word of a lie, my account just got hacked
> 
> was on minecraft, left to go play some pr for maybe 2 hours at most, came back and it said failed to log on. Jokingly, a clan member said maybe you got hacked. I tried logging into minecraft.net, and what do you know, my pass doesn't work. Gave my email and they reset my pass. Why would anyone want a minecraft account  ?



Really? Someone just took your account?


----------



## Aastii

teamhex said:


> Really? Someone just took your account?



Yep, it would appear so. Everything is alright I should point out, I reset my pass using the "forgot your passsword" and putting my email in, and after that it worked, but with my (now old) password, it wouldn't let me log into MC or MC.net, and I certainly didn't change my password


----------



## jimmymac

quite enjoying this, just running in single player at the moment to get a feel for it, built me own castle, mined loads and explored, only thing i've not managed to get so far is diamond!


----------



## brian

jimmymac said:


> quite enjoying this, just running in single player at the moment to get a feel for it, built me own castle, mined loads and explored, only thing i've not managed to get so far is diamond!



Have you found a dungeon yet? those are cool, For diamond you need to find a HUGE cave, one that goes all the way to lava and you will find it there. its normally close to lava fields


----------



## jimmymac

dungeon?

hit lucky with the diamond, was exploring through a large cave and just stumbled upon it, sat nicely just above a big block of obsidian


----------



## Aastii

jimmymac said:


> dungeon?
> 
> hit lucky with the diamond, was exploring through a large cave and just stumbled upon it, sat nicely just above a big block of obsidian



look for mossy cobble stone, monsters everywhere, a chest and a cage which is spawning mobs non-stop...that is a dungeon


----------



## jimmymac

oh righty, hardly explored the map yet so will take a look


----------



## Aastii

jimmymac said:


> oh righty, hardly explored the map yet so will take a look



They are pretty rare, but they are here and there


----------



## Bananapie

In my singleplayer world I spawned outside of a HUGE mountain range. Found a nice little hole that I used as my hideout. Well I decided I would make this place my kind of kingdom area, where I would build it up into something. It already had a door kind of thing outside of my little hole, so I got a pickaxe and started digging in it. It got really black, but I wanted to dig through to the other side.

Well come to find out, while it is super black, I end up getting attacked by something. I die, lose all my stuff in this big black 2 block tunnel. haha

So I find a way to get torches, torch my way through there. BAM Creeper. Kill him, dig a couple more blocks and BAM, I found a dungeon. I was crazy jumpy. Run in there, turn and BAM creepers hitting on me. haha. I found the two storage places and got some stuff.

Love this game so far, and now I don't have to dig a lot of it out. Haven't explored it entirely yet. Just found the twirly creeper and storage chests. Love it so far.


----------



## Bananapie

Aastii said:


> look for mossy cobble stone, monsters everywhere, a chest and a cage which is spawning mobs non-stop...that is a dungeon



So that cage... it spawns monsters? Can I go about removing this said cage... or will my torches prevent it from spawning monsters.

As I just said in the previous post, this cage is RIGHT in my mountain that I was going to build my kingdom haha. Which if it keeps spawning monsters... that is not so cool.


----------



## Twist86

You can destroy it but that is foolish as you can use them for ingredients. I usually make a drowning trap so I can farm them up for the materials needed for anything in the future. Zombie = the best as I make a ton of arrows later in the game to handle night time traveling.


----------



## Mark4_4

i have full diamond armour & tools no hacks or anything 

edit: and a house protected with lots of obsidian incase some pesky creepers come :L i kinda gave up mining obsidian though cos it takes so long too mine :/


----------



## Bananapie

Twist86 said:


> You can destroy it but that is foolish as you can use them for ingredients. I usually make a drowning trap so I can farm them up for the materials needed for anything in the future. Zombie = the best as I make a ton of arrows later in the game to handle night time traveling.



Will having torches light the area up around it prevent it from spawning monsters? Or will they come no matter what. I wouldn't mind having it just hanging out in mountain, but I really just started and taking it slow. So defending myself pretty well isn't much of an option. I would like to farm it later I suppose, as you said, but not now.

:EDIT:
Sorry about all the questions haha. I'm new and would rather learn on my own/slow so that it lasts longer, I guess is a way to put it. Rather than looking up all these facts up in a guide ha.


----------



## Aastii

Bananapie said:


> Will having torches light the area up around it prevent it from spawning monsters? Or will they come no matter what. I wouldn't mind having it just hanging out in mountain, but I really just started and taking it slow. So defending myself pretty well isn't much of an option. I would like to farm it later I suppose, as you said, but not now.
> 
> :EDIT:
> Sorry about all the questions haha. I'm new and would rather learn on my own/slow so that it lasts longer, I guess is a way to put it. Rather than looking up all these facts up in a guide ha.



If you surround it by torches, as in 1 on every adjacent tile, including diagonals, it won't spawn any mobs. Alternatively you can bury it, but it would be better to know where it is so you can use it as a mob spawner as was suggested


----------



## jimmymac

finally got the diamond, made a diamond pick and spent a while mining obsidian. Wondered about one of those nether portals so built it and transported over, killed instantly and hadnt stoked any of the diamond or obsidian in a chest...bugger :lol:


----------



## Twist86

I usually bury mine 2 blocks each direction and it usually solves the problem. I then dig my trap and let them spawn away  If you wanted to cheat while you built your trap set to Peaceful mode and no mobs will spawn from it.
I did this when I first started just to focus on my trap as back then I was jump when they just poofed outta no where 



jimmymac said:


> finally got the diamond, made a diamond pick and spent a while mining obsidian. Wondered about one of those nether portals so built it and transported over, killed instantly and hadnt stoked any of the diamond or obsidian in a chest...bugger :lol:



Brutal....never go there without 1 bow 300+ arrows and 4-5 food and at least iron armor as it can be brutal till you "hide" in the rock. Also always bring your flint/steel as those Ghasts can destroy the portal. I got stranded once because of that  
Also Google "Minecraft Branching"  and watch the youtube video. This will increase diamond yield. Then you can use Pixelmap/gimp to see a "over head" look of diamond deposits to increase your yield. I got about 33 diamonds in 2 hours today using the above   (I use pixelmap as cartograph wont work with beta 1.3.1)

[YT]Az4KihqqRGk[/YT]


----------



## Mark4_4

twist86 said:


> i usually bury mine 2 blocks each direction and it usually solves the problem. I then dig my trap and let them spawn away  if you wanted to cheat while you built your trap set to peaceful mode and no mobs will spawn from it.
> I did this when i first started just to focus on my trap as back then i was jump when they just poofed outta no where
> 
> 
> 
> brutal....never go there without 1 bow 300+ arrows and 4-5 food and at least iron armor as it can be brutal till you "hide" in the rock. Also always bring your flint/steel as those ghasts can destroy the portal. I got stranded once because of that
> also google "minecraft branching"  and watch the youtube video. This will increase diamond yield. Then you can use pixelmap/gimp to see a "over head" look of diamond deposits to increase your yield. I got about 33 diamonds in 2 hours today using the above   (i use pixelmap as cartograph wont work with beta 1.3.1)
> 
> [yt]az4kihqqrgk[/yt]



cheat!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jimmymac

Twist86 said:


> I usually bury mine 2 blocks each direction and it usually solves the problem. I then dig my trap and let them spawn away  If you wanted to cheat while you built your trap set to Peaceful mode and no mobs will spawn from it.
> I did this when I first started just to focus on my trap as back then I was jump when they just poofed outta no where
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal....never go there without 1 bow 300+ arrows and 4-5 food and at least iron armor as it can be brutal till you "hide" in the rock. Also always bring your flint/steel as those Ghasts can destroy the portal. I got stranded once because of that
> Also Google "Minecraft Branching"  and watch the youtube video. This will increase diamond yield. Then you can use Pixelmap/gimp to see a "over head" look of diamond deposits to increase your yield. I got about 33 diamonds in 2 hours today using the above   (I use pixelmap as cartograph wont work with beta 1.3.1)
> 
> [YT]Az4KihqqRGk[/YT]



any chance of a rundown of how to do it using pixelmap!


----------



## Shane

Is this game still in Beta or not? only i registred an account and tried logging in and just kept getting "User Not Premium".


----------



## Turbo10

Nevakonaza said:


> Is this game still in Beta or not? only i registred an account and tried logging in and just kept getting "User Not Premium".



means you have to buy the game mate, its like £12


----------



## Shane

Turbo10 said:


> means you have to buy the game mate, its like £12



Sod that ive not even tried it yet.


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> Sod that ive not even tried it yet.



Tight git,hahaha


----------



## JareeB

anyone else having a connection problem with every server? my internet times out after like 20min its so annoying.


----------



## Twist86

jimmymac said:


> any chance of a rundown of how to do it using pixelmap!




Sure will do it in the morning for you. Screenshots and all but for now I must sleep!


----------



## Bananapie

I buried it in sand blocks, it didn't spawn any mobs for a while but they eventually came. Started getting shot by a bow and arrow creeper and then it spawned another creeper. They killed me as I was confused all to hell. I put torches on all the blocks around it and will put torches like a mfer in the room... and probably end up burying it in another block more reliable than sand. I don't really mind burying it a bit, as I have no intention on covering that room up or anything.


----------



## Twist86

So boot up pixelmap and copy these settings below. (sometimes it will screw up and not render properly)


 

 

 



50 = Torch
56 = Diamond

This will produce 4 images in your folder. First is your explored land image, second is your "underground caves" image, the third is your torches image, (I use this so I know where my branches are better) and your final is diamonds.

Load gimp and drag all images in order into it. This is what your image should look like after you do it.


 

Now go to Windows - Dockable Dialogs - Layers to bring up your layers box (or hit CTRL+L in gimp)

Use CTRL + Mouse wheel to zoom in/out and find your branching area. Here is mine up close (right side)




Dark colors = underground torches while green/orange are torch/fire and the light blue = 20-30 blocks down. I am mining iron/coal atm which is why I am branching around 20-30 blocks down  Notice the white outlined black dots? That is your diamonds all over the world. Go to your layers box and right click "Gray" then hit "Alpha to Selection" that will light them up so its easier to see.


----------



## jimmymac

cheers fella, busy with work for next couple of days but will give it a bash later in the week, strip mined quite a large area so setup to have a look now


----------



## teamhex

Totally looks like cheating....


----------



## voyagerfan99

Installed this high res texture pack the other day. Looks awesome 

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=73861


----------



## Twist86

teamhex said:


> Totally looks like cheating....


Cheating is using Invedit....this is just managing your time better. Once I get Mo'Creatures back I wont have this issue anymore and wont need. Ogres in caves = diamonds so I wont need it. Spending 5 hours mining for 10 diamonds (or less) is not what I call a enjoyable gameplay experience. Least this will allow you to choose the BEST mining area for diamonds so you can at least get them.

Plus in the real world we use a similar type of method to check mountains/areas for resources like oil/coal/etc so I view it as a more modern solution.


----------



## teamhex

voyagerfan99 said:


> Installed this high res texture pack the other day. Looks awesome
> 
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=73861



I love the textures, but I hate the interface textures. 
I did a custom install on that pack awhile back. Thanks for the link I needed to reinstalled it.


----------



## teamhex

Twist86 said:


> Cheating is using Invedit....this is just managing your time better. Once I get Mo'Creatures back I wont have this issue anymore and wont need. Ogres in caves = diamonds so I wont need it. Spending 5 hours mining for 10 diamonds (or less) is not what I call a enjoyable gameplay experience. Least this will allow you to choose the BEST mining area for diamonds so you can at least get them.
> 
> Plus in the real world we use a similar type of method to check mountains/areas for resources like oil/coal/etc so I view it as a more modern solution.



Theirs Ogres in caves?! I haven't so much as seen one of those slime things yet.
Your right, but when I started that was the fun of finding diamond. It was a big deal to find a vein of 2-3 blocks.


----------



## JareeB

i have a mc server plz join if you want it will be up till 11 pm central us&canada time
192.168.1.107:25566
its still being worked on so its not to good but come on in and play and build something cool. if im on ask for stuff i can give you anything.

edit never mind this stuff to complicated im getting a **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT! error when i try to make it a internet game


----------



## Twist86

teamhex said:


> Theirs Ogres in caves?! I haven't so much as seen one of those slime things yet.
> Your right, but when I started that was the fun of finding diamond. It was a big deal to find a vein of 2-3 blocks.



Its a mod....mo'creatures. Wont be updated for another 1-2 weeks sadly and I am building my base/horse stables till then and trying to find enough coal to make the 2000 stone blocks I need to finish off my base. Then I need around 300 Obsidian to make a "ogre proof" defense to prevent destruction of my base. Then light enough Netherock fires to light up the mountain behind me to prevent them from spawning on the other side and bashing through.


----------



## 1337dingo

mo'creatures mod is so good


----------



## teamhex

So can I put this mod on my server or is this for single player only? It sounds really good.


----------



## Twist86

single player. It is fantastic too if the guy would ever get to updating it! He said he had laptop issues....I told him call me and id have it fixed within a hour on the phone.

Anything to speed this up ~_~


----------



## ScottALot

0_0
[yt]UjEz4Op9dFM[/yt]


----------



## 1337dingo

ScottALot said:


> 0_0
> [yt]UjEz4Op9dFM[/yt]



i dont get it


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> i dont get it



It is a fully working clock.

The top lights represent single minutes, the middle represent 5 minutes, the bottom represent hours.

If you had 3 of the top lights, 6 of the middle and 2 of the bottom on, it would be:

2, because of 2 at the bottom

30 because of 6 in the middle (6 x 5)

+3 becaus of three on the top

therefore 2:33

and it all works off minecarts, water, boosters and a bit of simple circuitry, which is pretty awesome


----------



## jimmymac

teamhex said:


> So can I put this mod on my server or is this for single player only? It sounds really good.



messing about on your server if thats ok, building a castle although i'm not the best architect in the world


----------



## jimmymac

this is taking an age! using stone so need to mine cobblestone then use the furnace, its a fair size now though!


----------



## jimmymac

The work so far







*outside from the ground*






*Ground Floor*






*First Floor*






*Roof*






*Outside from high*



Like I said, i'm no architect, need to work on it more yet


----------



## Twist86

Just hope they never add a gravity mod or those 2 towers are gonna topple 


Seriously though I think it looks great. I was thinking I would make my Beta site similar to that to avoid the resources needed to protect a large sized base like my Alpha site. Mo'creatures = painful to keep safe from ogres. BTW neat tip...layer 127-64 = premium coal locations. I found digging from layer 60-80 (branch mining) landed me a ton of iron/coal which are the premium materials for me when building. Least till I get diamonds for tools on layers 5-16 

I prefer to make all buildings out of stone/half stones and ground out of wood/cobble with my paintry pack it looks good.

*edit*
Here is my current setup. 


 
The largest building = stables can fit 24 horses. Rest are basic storage/growing facilities. I was thinking next base I would make big but stack it to avoid having such a large area to clear. I have to clear the mountains at least 10 blocks to prevent ogres from spawning and destroying my base 

I also put my nether portal in the mountain with a "Lava" floodgate to kill any mobs who come through. Its also small enough to kill ghasts.




voyagerfan99 said:


> Installed this high res texture pack the other day. Looks awesome
> 
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=73861


I like it but I HATE the install for it...fails to work with me and when it does get installed I get odd GUI issues with certain blocks. I wish they had a more custom "pick and choose" setup like Paintry Pack does.


----------



## jimmymac

Cheers, built the towers then looked frOm the outside and thought it looked weird  expect a redesign soon! 

Been reading loads of forums and seems to suggest optimum mining for diamonds is at level 12


----------



## jimmymac

Looking again, mIght build up from the base beneath the turrets to even it out


----------



## Twist86

jimmymac said:


> Cheers, built the towers then looked frOm the outside and thought it looked weird  expect a redesign soon!
> 
> Been reading loads of forums and seems to suggest optimum mining for diamonds is at level 12



Yeah but they can spawn from 5-16 but the world is big enough it shouldn't matter. Branch every 3 and just go for miles


----------



## jimmymac

Weirdly, everytime I have just stumbled across diamonds, then started branch mining and found nothing!


----------



## Twist86

Well the idea of branching is to increase the odds of finding them. Diamonds are the rarest resource in the game and usually don't spawn like iron/coal will. Usually you will find 1-2 diamonds (rare 4-6) at a time.
The idea behind this is every 4th dig a tunnel so its Dig-1-2-3-Dig-1-2-3-dig thus you will have the BEST chance of finding diamonds using this method.
For the 30 branch tunnels I did I pulled 44 diamonds out. Each branch was 6 torches long (8 blocks = 1 torch)  so 48 blocks long. 

Using pixel map after I missed a total of 8 diamonds so I found 36 diamonds within 2 hours.



If you like I can log into server and show you what I mean if you like.


----------



## Aastii

[YT]rBXiYKppfpk[/YT]

just wow, that is incredible

[YT]j4qQHWP0GXg[/YT]

[YT]aAwdL49YXtQ[/YT]


----------



## jimmymac

Might take you up on that twist, in fairness I have strip mined how you say with little success but I guess there's still an element of luck

I'm on teamhex's server currently, thinking now of getting people together, see if we can't build a mini city!


----------



## Twist86

yeah I stole some materials from your base and replaced them all ready  . I tried your level 12 and thus far its been dull on diamonds but not far into it yet. The major point of concern is the lack of lava I am running into.

So far though found about 2 stacks of iron so destroying picks left and right to speed things up. Once you find diamonds you usually will find more in the area. The closer to lava you are generally the better chance of diamonds. 6-10 = lava (lots) and 6-16 is where diamond spawn. Most my diamond is around 6-11.


*edit*
ROFL I ran into your strip mine with one of my branches


----------



## jimmymac

In fairness I've found this server quite bland for caverns and lava, dug down two huge holes that you may have noticed and mined out another massive area but come across little lava or underground caves, quite strange!

Feel free to take what you like from the chest though, not too much useful stuff there! Guess the problem we have is timezones, I'll be active in about 9 hours on the server


----------



## Twist86

Yeah so far I found 10 diamonds around 90 iron and 29 of that new blue ore. BTW your doing branching wrong   When you get on (I am currently on) I will show you how I do it.


----------



## jimmymac

Wasn't branching in that map, just went exploring underground


----------



## Twist86

Oh I see....I figured you were as that is how this got started I thought lol.   Anyways it seems 10-12 is a nice area if you want coal/iron/redstone/lapis/diamond it seems. I never explore when I first start out and I only have 1 default goal.

1. 64 wood
2. basic shelter
3. setup branching / water lift
4. profit.
5. 30+ diamonds later I emerge and start building (all materials I have then)


----------



## jimmymac

might start off branch mining at the bottom of one of those holes soon, want to try and expand that house too yet though!


----------



## Twist86

jimmymac said:


> might start off branch mining at the bottom of one of those holes soon, want to try and expand that house too yet though!



Feel free to steal my cobblestone etc then. I have around 2 chests full now


----------



## jimmymac

cheers for the hints today fella


----------



## Twist86

No issue at all....problem though some how we deleted the map so we gotta restart. By the time you log in though I should have all the materials you need to rebuild the castle. I will also make sure to get our next mine rolling. We added people to OP and forgot to save and this server didn't auto-save. So we reset the map :/  Honest mistake though.


----------



## teamhex

Twist86 said:


> No issue at all....problem though some how we deleted the map so we gotta restart. By the time you log in though I should have all the materials you need to rebuild the castle. I will also make sure to get our next mine rolling. We added people to OP and forgot to save and this server didn't auto-save. So we reset the map :/  Honest mistake though.



I fixed it!!!
Don't know what I did, but from what jester says I should have stopped the server before editing. Because I didnt it created a new world, but I was somehow able to get it to come back....either way were in good shape and ill make sure to back this up every few days.


----------



## brian

Server is back up..


----------



## teamhex

brian said:


> Server is back up..



Nice pixel art. You guys should show me out to build some of that one my server


----------



## Twist86

teamhex said:


> Nice pixel art. You guys should show me out to build some of that one my server



I did it all   Though Brian helped quite a bit on the princess one. I also use him as a second set of eyes while I build. BTW ever heard of a mod called DuraPick?
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=77902&p=3206552#p3206552

Just curious if it works server side. It works on client but the blocks don't get destroyed. Trying to figure out if I need a separate client for online play    I myself love it....insta destroy block. I set it too 1/1/50/true and its basically just a 50x speed on tools. Same durability and can't break special rocks (aka stone can't break diamond). Makes mining so much more fun and fast.

*edit*
here is link for those who want it. Currently supports the 1.3.1 beta
http://www.mediafire.com/?a0chhk3911cqled

Install the normal way in your minecraft.jar and boot game up. Then log out and go to mods folder and edit the .txt. Default = 0/0/50/true (tools don't take any damage hitting block or mobs). Change to what you want then boot minecraft up and bam. (messes up online obviously unless it works/installed on server)


----------



## JareeB

yes about time i got a new router its a netgear and it rocks, mc never lags or dc. plus its faster than my old one!!!


----------



## JareeB

dang hey teamhex/ twist can you guys get the server update, i cant play anymore cuz i updated my game and now its says "outdated server"


----------



## Twist86

JareeB said:


> dang hey teamhex/ twist can you guys get the server update, i cant play anymore cuz i updated my game and now its says "outdated server"



Yeah I noticed Brian hasn't been on much either to update his. Hex is actually going to cancel the server as the guy he rents was charging for EVERY single thing. Mods/back ups/restores/etc and Hex finally got sick of him.


Check out Brian's server once he gets it updated. The address is mcnamara.dyndns.org.


----------



## JareeB

Twist86 said:


> Yeah I noticed Brian hasn't been on much either to update his. Hex is actually going to cancel the server as the guy he rents was charging for EVERY single thing. Mods/back ups/restores/etc and Hex finally got sick of him.
> 
> 
> Check out Brian's server once he gets it updated. The address is mcnamara.dyndns.org.



oh okay, i will


----------



## jedininjaman

just read all 48 pages of this, crazy that it is still active.  Made an account just to say you guys all seem so nice, I might show up to these forums a bit in the future. gg all.


----------



## Aastii

jedininjaman said:


> just read all 48 pages of this, crazy that it is still active.  Made an account just to say you guys all seem so nice, I might show up to these forums a bit in the future. gg all.



It is more than just active, the community for it is growing if anything. From 7 months ago, there have been a lot of changes to the game though too, which keeps it fun, even though essentially it is still just mine blocks + build stuff.

Regarding servers, Jareeb, if brian doesn't get his up soon, throw me a pm and I'll whitelist you + send you the ip to my Minecraft server so you can have your fix 

I have been building a mob farmer recently. Dug down an 18 x 18 square right down to bedrock, then built up. 3 blocks per floor (4 including the floor) and I am currently at ground level and 16 floors I think. It works with water flow and lava, with a collection point at the bottom. Someone else on the server built a huge pyramid, with the base 64 x 64 and inside, because it is pitch black, mobs spawn like crazy in there. Would have been better with that if she'd have let me


----------



## NyxCharon

Reviving this from the bottom of the forum! 
What does everyone think of the new update 1.5?
I personally am really happy they added weather, though i'm not to keen on the idea of achievements in this game.

And i really wish bukkit would release a update for there servers already. Mines been down since the update came out.


----------



## Twist86

I dunno I got sick of the updates so I stopped   Keep waiting to see Brian update his server so I can get back to playing.


----------



## NyxCharon

You guys are welcome to play on my server, if craftbukkit ever releases a update


----------



## NyxCharon

Dont mean to doublepost, but my server is up and running if anyone wants to play on it. CraftBukkit finally updated, so it's working again. It's not a high quality server, but me and my friends have no issues with it so far.

Just send me a PM or something if interested.


----------



## Turbo10

I think Minecraft is going down hill now. Yeah yeah its an amazing game but theres barely any updates and when they come out they are pretty much worthless anyway. I mean wolves? They are alright but surely theres other updates that would be more useful than that. I just think hes slacking a bit cause hes making the other game 'Scrolls' and 'hes just one guy' thing doesn't apply anymore cause Mojang is a team of about 7 now? Anyway notch needs a kick up the arse!


----------



## ScottALot

He's doing a lot of bug fixes right now. The game is still a bit buggy at its core, so he's fixing that before adding anything else.

I just joined mc.shrapnellodge.com which is pretty fun.


----------



## Turbo10

ScottALot said:


> He's doing a lot of bug fixes right now. The game is still a bit buggy at its core, so he's fixing that before adding anything else.
> 
> I just joined mc.shrapnellodge.com which is pretty fun.



true but not that long ago he was bringing out bugfixes and updates every week, hence the 'secret firday update' thing, now its like every 2 months


----------



## Aastii

I just broke my clan's Minecraft server 

1. Go to a villiage made by members, a good few thousand miles away in both directions

2. Dig down to bedrock

3. Using the wand tool, set as first point

4. type /spawn

5. build a pillar to the sky

6. set the top as the second point

7. type //set tnt

8. Server crashes


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've basically quit playing Minecraft. I never really built anything; I just mined. My brother uses my account now and hosts a server with his friends.


----------



## Turbo10

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've basically quit playing Minecraft. I never really built anything; I just mined. My brother uses my account now and hosts a server with his friends.



thats like having lego and not making anything haha


----------



## voyagerfan99

Turbo10 said:


> thats like having lego and not making anything haha



Except you can't dig and find gold with lego's


----------



## 1337dingo

voyagerfan99 said:


> Except you can't dig and find gold with lego's



or can you


----------



## ScottALot

Aastii said:


> I just broke my clan's Minecraft server
> 
> 1. Go to a villiage made by members, a good few thousand miles away in both directions
> 
> 2. Dig down to bedrock
> 
> 3. Using the wand tool, set as first point
> 
> 4. type /spawn
> 
> 5. build a pillar to the sky
> 
> 6. set the top as the second point
> 
> 7. type //set tnt
> 
> 8. Server crashes



We had an admin on our server show off his abilities like spawning a lot of torches at once... however, lighting in Minecraft has a few bugs. The entire area had to be quarantined when he spawned about 1000 torches in one area. Now there's this huge lava pool surrounded by dirt in its place and any warps within a 100 step radius have been deleted because it causes the server to crash if you approach it.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> We had an admin on our server show off his abilities like spawning a lot of torches at once... however, lighting in Minecraft has a few bugs. The entire area had to be quarantined when he spawned about 1000 torches in one area. Now there's this huge lava pool surrounded by dirt in its place and any warps within a 100 step radius have been deleted because it causes the server to crash if you approach it.



Haha, that is why you always have a back up routine 

We had pretty much ruined the server before that anyway, someone had just finished building a villiage, however because they wanted colours in it, it was all made of wood and wool, so naturally, the urge to crack out the flint and steel was too much 

Once it was near all gone, someone else planted ~5k TNT which made a huuuuuuuuuuuge crater, then I filled the crater with water, however using cuboid, so it stayed in a cube with just a little run off, but because of the size, from a distance you couldn't tell there was any run off and it looked so cool. Wish I'd have screenshotted it before another admin decided to set another large block of TNT... It was after that I did the "make server all TNT"


----------



## Turbo10

new patch is actually not bad, apart from how unstable it is.


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> new patch is actually not bad, apart from how unstable it is.



And the fact that it screwed up multiplayer for a few days...

Still not updated from 1.5, partially because of no bukkit support yet, mostly because of the amount of server load, and consequently lag, the patch still causes, even after several updates in quick succession that were meant to fix the issues


----------



## DemolitionPuppy

I'm playing Minecraft Classic right now if anyone wants to play?


----------



## Dngrsone

I decided to use my username as a seed in a new world... I have a lot of iron ore near the surface, and tons of coal...  I wonder if there's magic in my name or they changed the values in the latest build.

Ooh, pet wolf! Just fed it about ten bones...


----------



## Turbo10

just finished the exterior of my castle, took like a week but im pleased


----------



## Dngrsone

That's a lot of rock... are there any rooms inside?


----------



## Turbo10

Dngrsone said:


> That's a lot of rock... are there any rooms inside?



yeahyeah loads, im working on furnishing and stuff now


----------



## ghost

Here is a pic of my castle


----------



## Turbo10

oh yay after a computer crash the server reset and ive lost the castle, thanks notch!


----------



## DemolitionPuppy

anyone have any fun ip addresses for multiplayer?


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> oh yay after a computer crash the server reset and ive lost the castle, thanks notch!



Do you not have a back up routine?


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> Do you not have a back up routine?



nah it was stupid of me i was just using a vanilla server i couldn't be bothered with bukkit and all that, suppose ive learnt my lesson now


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> nah it was stupid of me i was just using a vanilla server i couldn't be bothered with bukkit and all that, suppose ive learnt my lesson now



Even without bukkit you can still back up, just make a copy of the world folder


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> Even without bukkit you can still back up, just make a copy of the world folder



oh yeah i did that, the thing is you never know when your pc is going to crash  the last save I have is ages ago and i cba building again


----------



## Thanatos

i just play on the free multiplayer servers. but i get grieved alot.


----------



## JareeB

im trying a mc server again tell me if this works
174.103.239.65


----------



## ScottALot

Doesn't work for me, times out. (Though I did copy the IP, open up minecraft, navigate to multiplayer, and paste the IP using only my toes  )


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Doesn't work for me, times out. (Though I did copy the IP, open up minecraft, navigate to multiplayer, and paste the IP using only my toes  )



well wdf, i cant get this to work, do you know how? what ip do i put in my server text file, like right now the lan one is in there and it works but if i put that other one in it gets an error saying failed to blind ports. so i looked it up and thats they way it told me to do it. lol
(p.s. scott you know anyone in your city that selling a dodge neon 98? i was trying to call him about it and he didnt answer)


----------



## ScottALot

No... it's a town of 70,000 people. If you have a name or something like that, I could look him up.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> No... it's a town of 70,000 people. If you have a name or something like that, I could look him up.



phone number and his name is john lol
http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/2407775411.html


----------



## ScottALot

John, of course! John!! I totally know THAT John. (so many johns in Janesville, including my dad.)


----------



## Aastii

[YT]ZW15nK_1rfI[/YT]

win


----------



## Des_Zac

Aastii said:


> [YT]ZW15nK_1rfI[/YT]
> 
> win



My life is complete.


----------



## johncam

animal launcher = pure awesomeness, i love minecraft more and more everyday haha


----------



## Aastii

The guy who made that is a genius, you should seriously look at his profile, he has built some amazing stuff

[yt]scfmy1TxfII[/yt]

I'm going to put up a video of the spleef stadium I built at some point, about 2 weeks of work, and although needs some touching up, it is pretty much done and looks (without blowing my own trumpet) petty damn good


----------



## Aastii

Standing over one side of our spawn, looking over towards it at night:







I'm going to render it again soon, will post up a screenshot of it. Will also probably do some videos of the minecart system around the server I've been working on, as well as some other little stuff


----------



## Bananapie

So I just redownloaded Minecraft after having reformatted my computer. Looking to join a multiplayer server that is roughly stable(playable for a few hours on end) and with other people on it(3 or so people at a time)

I'm by no means a pro... playing on the single player for about 2 hours, but am prepared to dive into several hours of building stuff.

So if anyone has a server and willing to let me join. Let me know! 

I know Brian has a server, but idk how much he visits this and I can't PM with my little posts.


----------



## Aastii

bananapie, what country are you in?

If you are in Europe, or are online around 4PM GMT and later most days, you would find my clan server active. It isn't roughly stable, it is 100% stable . Fully dedicated server, and pretty much Vanilla, except for World Edit and some admin mods, and Minecart Mania to fix the minecart bugs so they actually work


----------



## Bananapie

Aastii said:


> bananapie, what country are you in?
> 
> If you are in Europe, or are online around 4PM GMT and later most days, you would find my clan server active. It isn't roughly stable, it is 100% stable . Fully dedicated server, and pretty much Vanilla, except for World Edit and some admin mods, and Minecart Mania to fix the minecart bugs so they actually work




I am in the USA, and it really depends when I play, but I would say the majority of the time that I play is later in the night, or around 8/9+ PM Central Standard Time.

100% stable would be nice. haha let me know if it would make sense for me to join you guys or not. Not really sure how Minecraft servers work.  :good:


----------



## Aastii

So about the time people start coming on for us most days. What is your in game name?


----------



## Bananapie

Aastii said:


> So about the time people start coming on for us most days. What is your in game name?



It will most likely be later than that most days, but that is about the time.

My username is Luonce


----------



## Aastii

Bananapie said:


> It will most likely be later than that most days, but that is about the time.
> 
> My username is Luonce



Well that is probably better, especially for weekends and the such when people generally get on earlier and stay later.

I have whitelisted you, so you should be able to get on. The IP is 85.236.100.50:26456


----------



## Bananapie

Aastii said:


> Well that is probably better, especially for weekends and the such when people generally get on earlier and stay later.
> 
> I have whitelisted you, so you should be able to get on. The IP is 85.236.100.50:26456



Alright thanks a lot! I'll boot it up tomorrow. Really appreciate it. Single player is fun, but the game would be five-star with other people to enjoy it with!


----------



## Aastii

Probably best you don't now, server is down for maintenance . In case you get on there on your own and are a little overwhelmed, at the spawn you will have a wooden house on one side and a bridge on the other. Go behind the wooden house and there is a train station It has links to all other stations that I've made (still in the process of linking everything, it's my current project), you can have a look around everything there. there should be carts on the tracks already.

So far as building goes, just build anything anywhere so long as you don't break anyone elses stuff


----------



## Turbo10

Can ya whitelist me username is Nimrod989 (wish id picked another username now )


----------



## Bananapie

Aastii said:


> Probably best you don't now, server is down for maintenance . In case you get on there on your own and are a little overwhelmed, at the spawn you will have a wooden house on one side and a bridge on the other. Go behind the wooden house and there is a train station It has links to all other stations that I've made (still in the process of linking everything, it's my current project), you can have a look around everything there. there should be carts on the tracks already.
> 
> So far as building goes, just build anything anywhere so long as you don't break anyone elses stuff




Yeah, I'm not about to go harassing other people.  I post on IGN too, and they have a little minecraft server.  People come and go on that one all the time, and destroy others stuff... even the "mods" of the server, and people running it tend to tear others down as they wish.  I want a more mature server where if I build something, it will be there the next day. haha


----------



## Aastii

apparently you are already whitelisted turbo


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> apparently you are already whitelisted turbo



oh fair enough, thanks anyway


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> oh fair enough, thanks anyway



Are you not able to get online?


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> Are you not able to get online?



nah im getting refused connection


----------



## Turbo10

has the IP changed or is it static ip?


----------



## Aastii

Static


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> nah im getting refused connection



what is the message that comes up when you are refused connection?


----------



## Dngrsone

A quick question, maybe someone has a useable answer.

I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and playing Minecraft on it.  No problem.

Except, sometimes it crashes... and I lose my world.  Big problem.

So I found this little bash script to back up my Saves, it uses md5 hash to determine if the game has been played since last save, then backs up the played games.

My problem is this-- I want to put a launcher in Docky for Minecraft, but I'd like to have sort of automated mechanism that backs my data up either before or after I play.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Aastii

The world is simply in a folder called "world". Can you not create a script that, instead of loading Minecraft, will create a copy of your "World" folder in another directory as it was when you load the game, then load the game, then when you close the game it will create another copy of the "World" folder?


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> has the IP changed or is it static ip?



I've worked out why it wouldn't let you connect - I typo'ed the IP 

85.236.100.50:26465


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> I've worked out why it wouldn't let you connect - I typo'ed the IP
> 
> 85.236.100.50:26465



cheers aastii ill check it out 

btw new mob revealed for 1.8! shadow mob guy, basically a black passive mob with long arms and legs, it doesnt attack but watches you from far away and tries to steal blocks when not looking. Sounds pretty cool gotta vid here with a guy talking about it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK951KPgc8I


----------



## PhotonCrasher

Hey Aastii can I be whitelisted please .  My ign is madjohn


----------



## JareeB

is this the same server as before? you do you have your own now?


----------



## Aastii

JareeB said:


> is this the same server as before? you do you have your own now?



Which one before? Mine before was mine as in my clans server. If you mean the one Brian set up, no, it isn't that one. I'm fairly sure you have been on mine before, and that your stone house is still there across the bridge from Arkturaz's castle


----------



## JareeB

Aastii said:


> Which one before? Mine before was mine as in my clans server. If you mean the one Brian set up, no, it isn't that one. I'm fairly sure you have been on mine before, and that your stone house is still there across the bridge from Arkturaz's castle



oh yeah, thats sweet, haha, idk mc just got boring for some reason


----------



## ScottALot

Building Chicago OHare International Airport 1:1 scale   

So far, I've completed the Hilton Hotel that is on the O'Hare grounds, which seems to be a really good starting point. I'll probably have to world edit the parking garage, considering it's just a huge plateau of stone. Here's my progress so far:

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/516535-ohare-airport/


----------



## lucasbytegenius

*Minecraft 1.8*

Anybody playin' 1.8 yet? They "leaked" it a few days ago and it's really great 

[YT]tYoO9XkCCHg[/YT]

So far I've built a house, been adding on to it, and went mining a few MC days ago and found a MASSIVE cave:







I've also killed an Enderman, explored several mine shafts and found three NPC villages so far


----------



## 1337dingo

hahaha yea i have played, those porting things are boss ay, i was at first like hey whats that over there... WOAH IT MOVED.. omg its getting closer!!!! then had to fight it as it attacked me haha


----------



## Troncoso

They are definitely taking a step in the right direction with this update. I'm glad they brought the creative mode back, and with flying!

I can't wait to see how the game ends up in november


----------



## 1337dingo

Troncoso said:


> They are definitely taking a step in the right direction with this update. I'm glad they brought the creative mode back, and with flying!
> 
> I can't wait to see how the game ends up in november



YES creative mode was awesome ay, just blew my mind haha


----------



## Darren

I haven't played it yet but it looks great! The Enderman looks creepy. Are they trying to make a Herobrine monster or something out of him?

Is there anything in the NPC villages apart from buildings?

And yay flying without mods! I never liked using mods, felt like I was "cheating".


----------



## 1337dingo

Denther said:


> I haven't played it yet but it looks great! The Enderman looks creepy. Are they trying to make a Herobrine monster or something out of him?
> 
> Is there anything in the NPC villages apart from buildings?
> 
> And yay flying without mods! I never liked using mods, felt like I was "cheating".



na as far as i know its just buildings, its good to find when you start a new game and cant find coal  and the flying is only in creative mode


----------



## Darren

Yeah I knew it was only with Creative mode. Flying in Survival/Adventure would completely defeat the purpose of the game. 

Still not out.


----------



## Troncoso

Denther said:


> I haven't played it yet but it looks great! The Enderman looks creepy. Are they trying to make a Herobrine monster or something out of him?
> 
> Is there anything in the NPC villages apart from buildings?
> 
> And yay flying without mods! I never liked using mods, felt like I was "cheating".



No, there aren't going to be any NPC's in the villages. According to mojang that probably won't see the game until update 1.9.

I wonder what else they might put in the actual release of 1.8 though


----------



## Aastii

Merged your thread with the official Minecraft thread lucas


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

ok heres a few random builds of mine 

SHIP












Captains Quarters 




i have like 20 pics of this but im not gonna put them all up so on to the next thing.
random building, was going to use as a barracks for part of a massive city in the server but it didnt get finished. 





heres a hockey rink






and finally heres a massive, triple blimp airship, going from one above sea level all the way to the sky limit and over 200 blocks long.
















theres a few pics of that, its massive lol, although all credit does not go to me for these builds, it was me and my friend, known on minecraft as bonehead and pipehead lol, and the texture pack is Glimmar's Steampunk


----------



## Darren

That is an AWESOME blimp! 

I need to find a server like this were I can help build stuff, but I don't want to mess with an application or building rights/requirments. I just want to get on whenever I want and help with some building. 

Anyone know of a server like that?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Denther said:


> That is an AWESOME blimp!
> 
> I need to find a server like this were I can help build stuff, but I don't want to mess with an application or building rights/requirments. I just want to get on whenever I want and help with some building.
> 
> Anyone know of a server like that?



well the one which i built that stuff on was awesome, we had a voice chat everyone just talked and had fun, and we built awesome things, and everyone had access to all the plugins, so we had mcedit and could spawn blocks and fly and all that, it was an amazing building server i loved it, unfortunately  its pretty much dead now


----------



## Darren

Well with the new creative mode in 1.8 I think there will be more creative servers like that popping up.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Denther said:


> Well with the new creative mode in 1.8 I think there will be more creative servers like that popping up.



yeah that should happen


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aastii said:


> Merged your thread with the official Minecraft thread lucas



Didn't see a need for it, it was discussing a specific version, but whatever 

@bonehead that blimp is awesome


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

lucasbytegenius said:


> Didn't see a need for it, it was discussing a specific version, but whatever
> 
> @bonehead that blimp is awesome



hell yeah it is, its kind of dead though, its more like an old beast sitting around ready to be repaired, it has got the occasional upgrade, but other then that its still all from back in the first alpha version, and still isnt completely done, im thinking about going and giving her a complete upgrade


----------



## Troncoso

So the actual 1.8 is out as of today. It's pretty exciting stuff. Though, there is no level tracking....or reason to level at the moment.

edit: this is interesting to look at: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Upcoming_features


----------



## Thanatos

I'm getting ridiculous lag spikes with 60 FPS. Then my computer freezes. This is kind of sucking. As for the game, very similar, but I like it. I LOVE the new lighting. night moonlight is blue-ish, and torches cause brown-ish light. love it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Green dog252 said:


> I'm getting ridiculous lag spikes with 60 FPS. Then my computer freezes. This is kind of sucking. As for the game, very similar, but I like it. I LOVE the new lighting. night moonlight is blue-ish, and torches cause brown-ish light. love it.



It happens sometimes in multiplayer for me. Not so much in single player, especially after I increased the amount of RAM assigned to the JRE.


----------



## wellhellothere

Crashing after 10 mins without fail for me... need to patch this asap


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wellhellothere said:


> Crashing after 10 mins without fail for me... need to patch this asap



Open up the Java Control Panel > Click the Java tab > Click the View button, and then enter the following in the Runtime Perimeters column:
-Xmx1024M -Xms1024M

Adjust "1024" to how much RAM you want to give it in megabytes. Minecraft has about 500 MB assigned to it by default.


----------



## Thanatos

I haven't done that, but i did set it to above normal priority. Its got a gig allocated to it, isn't that enough? and yeah, i did update my video card drivers.


----------



## Darren

I have 2 friends that both have more than capable computer to run minecraft, but both suffer for different reasons.

1. This one starts out chugging along just fine but then starts steadily losing frames as he plays until he's down to about 5 FPS. Any ideas? 

2. Suffers issues constantly. Can never get it to run above 15-20 fps. 

Ideas?

I'm aware this isn't much to go on but I wondered if anyone had similar issues.


----------



## Thanatos

Denther said:


> I have 2 friends that both have more than capable computer to run minecraft, but both suffer for different reasons.
> 
> 1. This one starts out chugging along just fine but then starts steadily losing frames as he plays until he's down to about 5 FPS. Any ideas?
> 
> 2. Suffers issues constantly. Can never get it to run above 15-20 fps.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> I'm aware this isn't much to go on but I wondered if anyone had similar issues.



Mine's pretty much the exact same. downloaded 1.8.1, even. I've always been able to play 1.7 with 70 FPS or more. This baffles me. super laggy, then, BAM, computer freezes up. Help me Notch!!!


----------



## Troncoso

You guys must be doing it wrong. I just updated and still get a solid 60fps with only 500mb allocated memory on my laptop.


----------



## Thanatos

does having 64 bit have anything to do with it, maybe?


----------



## Troncoso

No...


----------



## Bananapie

Anyone mind if I join their server? I've been playing SP for a little bit but it seems like no achievement since no one else is there haha.

I had a server to join a while back but forgot the IP.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

ok guys i need some help, give me one big build i should do in minecraft, i will build it, then report back here with pics


----------



## Troncoso




----------



## ixiboneheadixi

i probably should have asked for something possible haha


----------



## Troncoso

Anything is possible in minecraft


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Troncoso said:


> Anything is possible in minecraft



a building 200 blocks high? ha  or a perfect circle? lol but i will give that building a try as i cant see why not, may take me a while but oh well i shall try


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

well i would be trying if i would get more then 4 fps in thesupid game


----------



## Troncoso

ixiboneheadixi said:


> a building 200 blocks high? ha  or a perfect circle? lol but i will give that building a try as i cant see why not, may take me a while but oh well i shall try



nope, not only are mods available to adjust the maximum height, but mojang is making it even easier to make mods that do it.

and with the right mod again, you can have diagonal or even rounded blocks.

Get to it, just drop the viewing distance a bit, take off advanced opengl, use fast graphics instead of fancy, turn off smooth lighting, and set performance to max FPS. After that, allocate more ram to run for minecraft. If you didn't know when you press f3 to check the fps, in the right corner it tells you the amount of allocated ram it is using. I use about 500mb and I get a solid 60fps.

You can make it work. Now get to buliding.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

i have a bit better frame rate now, i got about 9 so i will try to get to the building


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> Didn't see a need for it, it was discussing a specific version, but whatever
> 
> @bonehead that blimp is awesome



Why create a thread for every update when there is already a related thread, whose purpose is for discussion of all things Minecraft 

I've reset my clan's server at 1.8, keeping it pure Vanilla (until we have bukkit update available, then admin tools will be put on and that is it) with a new map. We've been building a fishing village. I am having a lot of fun, it is the first time I've played survival in a while rather than creative


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Aastii said:


> Why create a thread for every update when there is already a related thread, whose purpose is for discussion of all things Minecraft
> 
> I've reset my clan's server at 1.8, keeping it pure Vanilla (until we have bukkit update available, then admin tools will be put on and that is it) with a new map. We've been building a fishing village. I am having a lot of fun, it is the first time I've played survival in a while rather than creative



can i haz IP?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Yes I'd also like the IP - something weird happened and I lost it from the last time you gave it to me


----------



## Aastii

[YT]SzuLnBasMn0[/YT]

that is all


----------



## Aastii

bonehead, when were you last on the server?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Aastii said:


> bonehead, when were you last on the server?



i was on last night, got stuck at spawn cause i didnt have a bed, so i kept trying to run back to the village and kept getting killed lol, i got to the village a couple times, a couple creepers blew up so when i got to my little house i start planting trees and cutting them down to get things to fix the creeper damage, sorry if it seemed like i griefed


----------



## Aastii

That is the exact reason you can't get on 

The rules of the server say you have to repair any damage made.

Came on today, not only where there holes everywhere, and also things seem to have "disappeared" from people's chests. Not saying it was you, but saying causing clan members to lose their work because we had to roll back ~8 hours is not worth having random people on, so it is back to a whitelist of just clan members and people known to our members.

Whether it was you or someone else, it has spoilt it for the rest


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

Aastii said:


> That is the exact reason you can't get on
> 
> The rules of the server say you have to repair any damage made.
> 
> Came on today, not only where there holes everywhere, and also things seem to have "disappeared" from people's chests. Not saying it was you, but saying causing clan members to lose their work because we had to roll back ~8 hours is not worth having random people on, so it is back to a whitelist of just clan members and people known to our members.
> 
> Whether it was you or someone else, it has spoilt it for the rest



hey i only had like 3 of them explode, and had stuff in my chests to repair it 

also it was glitching out last night, it rolled back a few minutes when i was on it a couple times


----------



## Thanatos

I've been playing the 1.9 pre-release. My thoughts:


----------



## Calin

Alien! Where? said:


> The minecraft website server crashed yesterday, it just really shows how popular this game is really becoming. Go look at the website and see what he has to do now


Now it's one of the most popular games xDD


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> Now it's one of the most popular games xDD



wow epic bump.


----------



## Turbo10

Bought it back in alpha, October 2010. Just got worse with each update


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Turbo10 said:


> Bought it back in alpha, October 2010. Just got worse with each update



Agreed. Even more so now that Notch doesn't work on it anymore and Jeb and Dinnerbone are complete idiots who add all sorts of unnecessary things instead of working on the important things, like an API.


----------



## spirit

I tried it on an Xbox 360, didn't like it really. Tried it on PC round a friend's house too. Didn't like it there either. I guess it's not my sort of thing...


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> I tried it on an Xbox 360, didn't like it really. Tried it on PC round a friend's house too. Didn't like it there either. I guess it's not my sort of thing...


It's my 2nd favorite game after nfs most wanted.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> I tried it on an Xbox 360, didn't like it really. Tried it on PC round a friend's house too. Didn't like it there either. I guess it's not my sort of thing...



The XBox version sucks but I really liked the PC version before I got bored.


----------



## Turbo10

lucasbytegenius said:


> The XBox version sucks but I really liked the PC version before I got bored.



Same here mate, I played it do death until my eyes bled, then never played it again


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Turbo10 said:


> Same here mate, I played it do death until my eyes bled, then never played it again



That's how I played xD


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> The XBox version sucks but I really liked the PC version before I got bored.



Yeah I heard the Xbox version wasn't any good. I tried it on a PC too though and I didn't like it. I remember getting bored quite quickly.


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Yeah I heard the Xbox version wasn't any good. I tried it on a PC too though and I didn't like it. I remember getting bored quite quickly.



you got no clue. it is even chuck norris approved.


----------



## spirit

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> you got no clue. it is even chuck norris approved.



Minecraft just isn't my kind of game, sorry. Not everybody likes it.


----------



## Aastii

spirit said:


> Yeah I heard the Xbox version wasn't any good. I tried it on a PC too though and I didn't like it. I remember getting bored quite quickly.



At first (Alpha/Early-mid beta) I loved it, could not play it enough. After that I played a bit of classic and now I play it for 20-30 mins and I'm bored.

It is still sort of decent and mods have greatly improved the longevity, but it just gets boring so quickly


----------



## Life

Aastii said:


> At first (Alpha/Early-mid beta) I loved it, could not play it enough. After that I played a bit of classic and now I play it for 20-30 mins and I'm bored.
> 
> It is still sort of decent and mods have greatly improved the longevity, but it just gets boring so quickly



just downloaded the newest update, and I think it is great.


----------



## Darren

The majority of my playtime was Pre Pistons match. (1.7 beta?). I played a bunch. Never did much multiplayer even though I have lots of friends that do it. Tried getting in to it a few times recently but it's kinda boring to me now.


----------



## Aastii

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> just downloaded the newest update, and I think it is great.



All of the stuff is in mods and server plugins already, so it isn't anything new or fresh


----------

